# Joseph McCarthy



## guno

America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives 

He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries


On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,


During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.

Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?

He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957 




"Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty


----------



## CrusaderFrank

guno said:


> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty



Remember when he used his HUAC to Blacklist Hollywood writers and actors?


----------



## guno

Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He hurt many innocent people until he was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

McCarthy's biggest mistake was *VASTLY* understating the extent to which FDR And Truman White House worked for Stalin and Mao


----------



## Cecilie1200

guno said:


> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty



Alternet.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Toro

His granddaughter was Playmate of the Year.


----------



## The Great Goose

That was a good move. Pity the compassiono-falsites shut him down.


----------



## The Great Goose

Toro said:


> His granddaughter was Playmate of the Year.


Rebellion is beautiful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> His granddaughter was Playmate of the Year.



Fur reel?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?


----------



## daws101

tail gunner joe  a real American hero!
that's sarcasm!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

McCarthy was a tad indelicate in his accusations, but essentially, he was correct.

Just look at the make-up of the current American government.


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?


Owen Lattimore
Born and raised in Shanghai, Owen Lattimore was the former editor for the Institute of Pacific Relations Journal. He was the United States government liaison to Chiang Kai-Shek before the Nationalists' defeat in their civil war with China. From 1938 to 1950, Lattimore was directed the Page School of International Relations a Johns Hopkins University.

Lattimore's outspokenness, liberal views and acquaintance with Chiang Kai-Shek made him an easy target for McCarthy's anti-Communist campaigns. In 1950, McCarthy accused Lattimore of being the number one spy for the Soviets. After facing 12 days of intense questioning by McCarthy and his committee, Lattimore was charged with seven counts of perjury. Even though these charges were dismissed three years later, Lattimore's reputation and credibility among people was destroyed. Even after his death in 1989, many still questioned his loyalty to his country.

Val Lorwin
Val Lorwin was a State Department employee who had served in the labor section. When Joe McCarthy first brandished his list of alleged Communists, Lorwin was number 54 on the list. At this time, Lorwin was working as a labor economist in Paris.

Lorwin landed on the government's radar when his old friend Harold Metz testified that Lorwin had shown him a red card for the Communist Party and had hosted some "strange-looking people" at his house. Metz had actually made a mistake. Lorwin was later cleared in 1952 by the Loyalty Board when he testified that the red card was for the Socialist Party and the "strange-looking people" were Socialists.

Despite this, Lorwin was still indicted before the State Department for perjury. It wasn't until two years later did the Assistant Attorney General dismissed these charges. By then, Lorwin's reputation was tainted and Lorwin even said he felt like "several years of my own and my wife's life" were taken away. He even wrote, "I was thankful that we have no children".

Victims of McCarthyism


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> Owen Lattimore
> Born and raised in Shanghai, Owen Lattimore was the former editor for the Institute of Pacific Relations Journal. He was the United States government liaison to Chiang Kai-Shek before the Nationalists' defeat in their civil war with China. From 1938 to 1950, Lattimore was directed the Page School of International Relations a Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> Lattimore's outspokenness, liberal views and acquaintance with Chiang Kai-Shek made him an easy target for McCarthy's anti-Communist campaigns. In 1950, McCarthy accused Lattimore of being the number one spy for the Soviets. After facing 12 days of intense questioning by McCarthy and his committee, Lattimore was charged with seven counts of perjury. Even though these charges were dismissed three years later, Lattimore's reputation and credibility among people was destroyed. Even after his death in 1989, many still questioned his loyalty to his country.
> 
> Val Lorwin
> Val Lorwin was a State Department employee who had served in the labor section. When Joe McCarthy first brandished his list of alleged Communists, Lorwin was number 54 on the list. At this time, Lorwin was working as a labor economist in Paris.
> 
> Lorwin landed on the government's radar when his old friend Harold Metz testified that Lorwin had shown him a red card for the Communist Party and had hosted some "strange-looking people" at his house. Metz had actually made a mistake. Lorwin was later cleared in 1952 by the Loyalty Board when he testified that the red card was for the Socialist Party and the "strange-looking people" were Socialists.
> 
> Despite this, Lorwin was still indicted before the State Department for perjury. It wasn't until two years later did the Assistant Attorney General dismissed these charges. By then, Lorwin's reputation was tainted and Lorwin even said he felt like "several years of my own and my wife's life" were taken away. He even wrote, "I was thankful that we have no children".
> 
> Victims of McCarthyism
Click to expand...


Yeah and OJ didnt murder Nicole and Ron either


----------



## depotoo

If one were to study actual quotes by Lattimore, they would find his views extreme and questionable, and he was a shill for Russia, but to state his career was ruined, is a falsehood.  
In 1963, he was recruited from Johns Hopkins University to establish the Department of Chinese Studies at the University of Leeds.
As to Val Lorwin?  The same thing#
As Professor of History, Lorwin taught at the University of Oregon from 1957 until his retirement in 1973. He authored numerous articles on the smaller European democracies and contributed to several disciplines, including history, economics, political science and sociology. His principal work,The French Labor Movement, appeared in 1954.[16]

In 1964, Lorwin was elected to the Council on Research in Economic History of the Economic History Association.[17] He was awarded a Guggenheim Fellowship in economics in 1966.[18


----------



## depotoo

You do realize alot of his accusations were proven in the release of the Venona papers, along with the study of soviet files.





daws101 said:


> tail gunner joe  a real American hero!
> that's sarcasm!


----------



## Desperado

Upon further review, the man had a point.  There are a lot of communist/socialists in Hollywood!


----------



## guno

Desperado said:


> Upon further review, the man had a point.  There are a lot of communist/socialists in Hollywood!



yes we are waiting for the right moment to put the dumb goy in fema camps, we are using Hollywood to hypnotize you , just watch the birdie  

hail Stalin!!


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> Owen Lattimore
> Born and raised in Shanghai, Owen Lattimore was the former editor for the Institute of Pacific Relations Journal. He was the United States government liaison to Chiang Kai-Shek before the Nationalists' defeat in their civil war with China. From 1938 to 1950, Lattimore was directed the Page School of International Relations a Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> Lattimore's outspokenness, liberal views and acquaintance with Chiang Kai-Shek made him an easy target for McCarthy's anti-Communist campaigns. In 1950, McCarthy accused Lattimore of being the number one spy for the Soviets. After facing 12 days of intense questioning by McCarthy and his committee, Lattimore was charged with seven counts of perjury. Even though these charges were dismissed three years later, Lattimore's reputation and credibility among people was destroyed. Even after his death in 1989, many still questioned his loyalty to his country.
> 
> Val Lorwin
> Val Lorwin was a State Department employee who had served in the labor section. When Joe McCarthy first brandished his list of alleged Communists, Lorwin was number 54 on the list. At this time, Lorwin was working as a labor economist in Paris.
> 
> Lorwin landed on the government's radar when his old friend Harold Metz testified that Lorwin had shown him a red card for the Communist Party and had hosted some "strange-looking people" at his house. Metz had actually made a mistake. Lorwin was later cleared in 1952 by the Loyalty Board when he testified that the red card was for the Socialist Party and the "strange-looking people" were Socialists.
> 
> Despite this, Lorwin was still indicted before the State Department for perjury. It wasn't until two years later did the Assistant Attorney General dismissed these charges. By then, Lorwin's reputation was tainted and Lorwin even said he felt like "several years of my own and my wife's life" were taken away. He even wrote, "I was thankful that we have no children".
> 
> Victims of McCarthyism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and OJ didnt murder Nicole and Ron either
Click to expand...

Is that your best ?


----------



## daws101

You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist. 
Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.



There is no law against being any manner of cultist.

Revel in your delusion.


----------



## jillian

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
Click to expand...


was that supposed to be a response to his comment?

1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
2. communism is also not a cult.

would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jillian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
Click to expand...


"Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.

All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
Click to expand...

Benjamin Franklin Quotes at BrainyQuote.com


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
Click to expand...

 so Christians are communists too?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin Franklin Quotes at BrainyQuote.com
Click to expand...


Non sequitur.

Please make sense so that I may respond.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Benjamin Franklin Quotes at BrainyQuote.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.
> 
> Please make sense so that I may respond.
Click to expand...

no need  it's obvious in the extreme .
your ignorance is not my problem amusing as it is.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
Click to expand...


No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.

You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
Click to expand...

lol!
logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.



We know modern Dems are Communists and CommieWannaBees


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?





That is the winning post.

They can never come up with a single one......yet they go on and on with their acceptance of the propaganda.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the winning post.
> 
> They can never come up with a single one......yet they go on and on with their acceptance of the propaganda.
Click to expand...


Owen Lattimore!  LOL  They still mention Owen Lattimore!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the winning post.
> 
> They can never come up with a single one......yet they go on and on with their acceptance of the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owen Lattimore!  LOL  They still mention Owen Lattimore!!
Click to expand...



Some even Alger Hiss.


----------



## regent

If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.




Another Roosevelt lap-dog checks in.....and tries to minimize the fact that he cannot name a single 'innocent American whose live was ruined by McCarty making unfounded charges.'

So stipulated.

You've served your purpose.


----------



## jillian

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
Click to expand...


no. what existed in the soviet union is not Marxism but a bastardization of it. and is certainly not communism in its pure form.

and what you call "Marxist based nonsense" is not a legitimate characterization if you want to have an actual economic discussion. which it seems you don't.


----------



## jillian

regent said:


> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.



if they were accused by McCarthy it could have been because someone else gave a name.... to save their own butt.

you know that normal people understand McCarthyism was disgusting, right"?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
Click to expand...


Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jillian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. what existed in the soviet union is not Marxism but a bastardization of it. and is certainly not communism in its pure form.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  It's a catch-all term.  Now tell me there is no relationship between Marxism and the Soviet brand of Communism.



jillian said:


> and what you call "Marxist based nonsense" is not a legitimate characterization if you want to have an actual economic discussion. which it seems you don't.



Thus has it been characterized by both result and history.  The usual argument that "it wasn't applied correctly" or "that wasn't REALLY Communism" falls well short of both alleviating the results, including the tens of millions murdered under it in all the various attempts to force it upon nations, or painting a more positive picture of the nonsense *wherever* it has been forced upon people, or by whom.

In pursuing economic discussion, one should dispense with historically proven failed systems.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Roosevelt lap-dog checks in.....and tries to minimize the fact that he cannot name a single 'innocent American whose live was ruined by McCarty making unfounded charges.'
> 
> So stipulated.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
Click to expand...

What about the 205 members of the State Department that McCarthy had on his list of communists that worked for that department? Were all 205 not affected after McCarthy revealed his list to the proper authorities? Out of the 205 on McCarthy's list were all 205 found guilty and terminated or were some found not to be communists and retained in their State Department positions, and if so where they injured by the accusation?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. what existed in the soviet union is not Marxism but a bastardization of it. and is certainly not communism in its pure form.
> 
> and what you call "Marxist based nonsense" is not a legitimate characterization if you want to have an actual economic discussion. which it seems you don't.
Click to expand...



OMG.

Not this dog-eared so-five-minutes-ago excuse.

You may try to hide behind minute distinctions, but you're still a devtee of a totalitarian ideology.

Let's begin with definitions.
Nazism, communism, socialism, Marxism,....Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....

1. Which stem from the works of Karl Marx?
2. Which is a form of command and control big government?
3. Which has no problem with genocide, actual or figurative, as an accepted procedure on its political enemies?
4. Which is based on the collective over the individual?
5. Which oppresses and/or slaughters its own citizens as pro forma (including depriving them of a living)....?
6. Which represents totalitarian governance?
7. Which believes that mandating/dictating every aspect of their citizen's lives is their prerogative?
8. Which aims for an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life

9. Which restricts free speech and thought?

10. Which can be summed up in Hegel's “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of obeying without protest”



And, of course, they all are do...they are all consubstantial.

Nazism

Communism

Marxism

Socialism

Fascism

Progressivism

Liberalism






How about pointing out which of them are defenders of religious, political, and economic freedom, and recognize the individual as the most important element of society?
Right....none of 'em.
Only right wing philosophies...i.e., conservatism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Roosevelt lap-dog checks in.....and tries to minimize the fact that he cannot name a single 'innocent American whose live was ruined by McCarty making unfounded charges.'
> 
> So stipulated.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 205 members of the State Department that McCarthy had on his list of communists that worked for that department? Were all 205 not affected after McCarthy revealed his list to the proper authorities? Out of the 205 on McCarthy's list were all 205 found guilty and terminated or were some found not to be communists and retained in their State Department positions, and if so where they injured by the accusation?
Click to expand...



You can run, but you can't hide.

I still don't see a single name in your post.

*Name a single "innocent American whose life was ruined by unsubstantiated accusations by the great Senator, Joseph McCarthy."*


One.


One.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jillian said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they were accused by McCarthy it could have been because someone else gave a name.... to save their own butt.
> 
> you know that normal people understand McCarthyism was disgusting, right"?
Click to expand...




jillian said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they were accused by McCarthy it could have been because someone else gave a name.... to save their own butt.
> 
> you know that normal people understand McCarthyism was disgusting, right"?
Click to expand...



Gads, you're a dunce.

1. The archives tell a tale of plans and schemes between the CPUSA and the Communist International in Moscow, to dupe progressives and liberals: “go to rallies,” “don’t let them know you are a communist!,” “If anyone reveals that you are a communist, claim it is red-baiting,”  “yell ‘McCarthyism!”
Dr. Paul Kengor, Hoover Institution, Stanford  “DUPES: How America's Adversaries Have Manipulated Progressives for a Century”  


2.  *Name a single "innocent American whose life was ruined by unsubstantiated accusations by the great Senator, Joseph McCarthy."


Could you pick up  a book for once in your life?????
*


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Roosevelt lap-dog checks in.....and tries to minimize the fact that he cannot name a single 'innocent American whose live was ruined by McCarty making unfounded charges.'
> 
> So stipulated.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 205 members of the State Department that McCarthy had on his list of communists that worked for that department? Were all 205 not affected after McCarthy revealed his list to the proper authorities? Out of the 205 on McCarthy's list were all 205 found guilty and terminated or were some found not to be communists and retained in their State Department positions, and if so where they injured by the accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> 
> I still don't see a single name in your post.
> 
> *Name a single "innocent American whose life was ruined by unsubstantiated accusations by the great Senator, Joseph McCarthy."*
> 
> 
> One.
> 
> 
> One.
Click to expand...

How would you define "life was ruined" and what evidence would be needed to claim McCarthy did it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Roosevelt lap-dog checks in.....and tries to minimize the fact that he cannot name a single 'innocent American whose live was ruined by McCarty making unfounded charges.'
> 
> So stipulated.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the 205 members of the State Department that McCarthy had on his list of communists that worked for that department? Were all 205 not affected after McCarthy revealed his list to the proper authorities? Out of the 205 on McCarthy's list were all 205 found guilty and terminated or were some found not to be communists and retained in their State Department positions, and if so where they injured by the accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> 
> I still don't see a single name in your post.
> 
> *Name a single "innocent American whose life was ruined by unsubstantiated accusations by the great Senator, Joseph McCarthy."*
> 
> 
> One.
> 
> 
> One.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you define "life was ruined" and what evidence would be needed to claim McCarthy did it?
Click to expand...



1. Well....it certainly doesn't mean 'made famous.'

2. It is the claim that I regularly find, in one form or another, emanating from you would-be Roosevelt/communism apologists.

3. Ruin: The state of being extensively harmed or damaged
ruined



And....as you prove...my challenge has never been bested.

Never.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
Click to expand...

yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> 
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
Click to expand...


But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.


----------



## jillian

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
> 
> 
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
Click to expand...


a great comedian, i think it may have been george carlin, but i'm not certain, once said that the difference between a religion and a cult is 2000 years.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Christians are communists too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
Click to expand...

The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable. 
As to you clarifying the real world


----------



## Dot Com

guno said:


> Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He hurt many innocent people until he was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59401


Be careful he is one of USMB's own Michelle Malkin's idols (Politicalspice  )


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but they are by definition a cult.  All religions are.
> 
> You must have been a low performing public school victim.  My sympathies.  They seem to have dropped logic from that curriculum long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
Click to expand...


Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.


----------



## Dot Com

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He hurt many innocent people until he was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59401
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful he is one of USMB's own Michelle Malkin's idols (Politicalspice  )
Click to expand...

**edit- I just her 5 posts lol


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accused by McCarthy how could they be innocent? In any case McCarthyism is now in the history books, and in my dictionary, and it does not bode well for him if we go by those descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Roosevelt lap-dog checks in.....and tries to minimize the fact that he cannot name a single 'innocent American whose live was ruined by McCarty making unfounded charges.'
> 
> So stipulated.
> 
> You've served your purpose.
Click to expand...

you are certifiable PoliticalSpice


----------



## Cecilie1200

Desperado said:


> Upon further review, the man had a point.  There are a lot of communist/socialists in Hollywood!



You know Joe McCarthy had nothing whatsoever to do with Hollywood, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.



You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives believe that if you're not one of the tens of million of people rounded up and executed by Communists leaders, it's a pretty good deal for you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrusaderFrank said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the winning post.
> 
> They can never come up with a single one......yet they go on and on with their acceptance of the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owen Lattimore!  LOL  They still mention Owen Lattimore!!
Click to expand...


And expect us all to shed tears for that Soviet spy bastard.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Cecilie1200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the winning post.
> 
> They can never come up with a single one......yet they go on and on with their acceptance of the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owen Lattimore!  LOL  They still mention Owen Lattimore!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And expect us all to shed tears for that Soviet spy bastard.
Click to expand...



Yeah....they do.

They just made a hagiographic film for the traitor Dalton Trumbo.


----------



## Cecilie1200

PoliticalChic said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doucheba...er, I mean GUNO can you name one "innocent" person whose life was ruined by Joe McCarthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the winning post.
> 
> They can never come up with a single one......yet they go on and on with their acceptance of the propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owen Lattimore!  LOL  They still mention Owen Lattimore!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And expect us all to shed tears for that Soviet spy bastard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....they do.
> 
> They just made a hagiographic film for the traitor Dalton Trumbo.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know.  Puh-leeze.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> logic dictates that a cult is cult no exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
Click to expand...

is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?

*Non sequitur*
Logic
Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
Click to expand...

distinction without a difference  .
thanks for playing.


daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
Click to expand...

*Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.

Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.

Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for agreeing.  There may yet be hope for you.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
Click to expand...


Indeed.  Try reading your posts on this issue, then read the definition.  Your conclusion of Communism and Christianity is definitive.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I agree that Christianity is a cult despite your ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are not Communist as you queried.  Happy to have clarified the real world for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
Click to expand...

lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
religion is the bane of all societies .
in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.


----------



## daws101

Acts 11:29 New International Version
The disciples, as each one was able, decided to provide help for the brothers and sisters living in Judea.

Acts 4:35 New International Version
and put it at the apostles' feet, and it was distributed to anyone who had need.

neither is out of context regarding the conversation ,
the cherry picking is all you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
> religion is the bane of all societies .
> in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
> individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.
Click to expand...



Christopher Hollis wrote this in 1936: 
“The left is atheist, and simply because it is atheist, its religious fanaticism is worse than the other fanaticisms of history.  For the romantic of the past has sometimes, if all too rarely, has been restrained by the reality that God is truth.  But the atheist fanatic has no reason for such restraint. 

There is no reason in principle why the revolutionary atheist should regard truth, and it does not seem he does so in practice.” 
Sixty five years later it continues to be a brilliant observation.  This is why fanatical atheism which seeks to stamp out all mention of God in the public square is to be a concern to all.
Read more: http://www.ncregister.com/blog/wacko-atheists-sue-over-wtc-cross#ixzz1qRUrveGy


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of communism and Christianity are interchangeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
> religion is the bane of all societies .
> in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
> individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah "I hate religion, and LOOK!  The Bible agrees with me!"

The only proclamation I've made is that you're a meaningless hypocrite.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Acts 11:29 New International Version
> The disciples, as each one was able, decided to provide help for the brothers and sisters living in Judea.
> 
> Acts 4:35 New International Version
> and put it at the apostles' feet, and it was distributed to anyone who had need.
> 
> neither is out of context regarding the conversation ,
> the cherry picking is all you.



Blah blah blah "I hate religion, and LOOK!  The Bible agrees with me!"

Hypocrite.  Nothing you say is worthy of notice.


----------



## Dot Com

guno said:


> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty


your thread sent PoliticalSpice into a tizzy!!!


----------



## daws101

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty
> 
> 
> 
> your thread sent PoliticalSpice into a tizzy!!!
Click to expand...

Don't forget ceseal!


----------



## daws101

PoliticalChic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non sequitur.  Feel free to offer documentation for your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
> religion is the bane of all societies .
> in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
> individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Hollis wrote this in 1936:
> “The left is atheist, and simply because it is atheist, its religious fanaticism is worse than the other fanaticisms of history.  For the romantic of the past has sometimes, if all too rarely, has been restrained by the reality that God is truth.  But the atheist fanatic has no reason for such restraint.
> 
> There is no reason in principle why the revolutionary atheist should regard truth, and it does not seem he does so in practice.”
> Sixty five years later it continues to be a brilliant observation.  This is why fanatical atheism which seeks to stamp out all mention of God in the public square is to be a concern to all.
> Read more: http://www.ncregister.com/blog/wacko-atheists-sue-over-wtc-cross#ixzz1qRUrveGy
Click to expand...

You always go this far around to say nothing?


----------



## PoliticalChic

daws101 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> 
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
> religion is the bane of all societies .
> in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
> individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Hollis wrote this in 1936:
> “The left is atheist, and simply because it is atheist, its religious fanaticism is worse than the other fanaticisms of history.  For the romantic of the past has sometimes, if all too rarely, has been restrained by the reality that God is truth.  But the atheist fanatic has no reason for such restraint.
> 
> There is no reason in principle why the revolutionary atheist should regard truth, and it does not seem he does so in practice.”
> Sixty five years later it continues to be a brilliant observation.  This is why fanatical atheism which seeks to stamp out all mention of God in the public square is to be a concern to all.
> Read more: http://www.ncregister.com/blog/wacko-atheists-sue-over-wtc-cross#ixzz1qRUrveGy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always go this far around to say nothing?
Click to expand...





"_religion is the bane of all societies ."_

_Really._

_It appears you don't understand the meaning of "bane."_

_Either that or you're prepared to lie about which doctrines are truly the bane of all civilized societies.
_


The Left says of the Right, “You fools, it is demonstrable that dinosaurs lived one hundred million years ago, I can prove it to you, how can you say the earth was created in 4000BCE?”  But this supposed intransigence on the part of the Religious Right is far less detrimental to the health of the body politic than the Left’s love affair with Marxism, Socialism, Racialism, the Command Economy, all of which have been proven via one hundred years of evidence shows only shortages, despotism and murder.                                                                            David Mamet
100 million human beings slaughtered by your ilk in the last century.

Now do you understand 'bane"?


----------



## Dot Com

daws101 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to realize that a) there's a difference between being a Communist and being a spy, and b) there's a difference between breaking the law and being a security risk.
> 
> 
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the term non sequitur your way of communicating your ignorance?
> 
> *Non sequitur*
> Logic
> Non sequitur, in formal logic, is an argument in which its conclusion does not follow from its premises. In a non sequitur, the conclusion could be either true or false, but the argument is fallacious because there is a disconnection between the premise and the conclusion. All invalid arguments are special cases of non sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
> religion is the bane of all societies .
> in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
> individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Hollis wrote this in 1936:
> “The left is atheist, and simply because it is atheist, its religious fanaticism is worse than the other fanaticisms of history.  For the romantic of the past has sometimes, if all too rarely, has been restrained by the reality that God is truth.  But the atheist fanatic has no reason for such restraint.
> 
> There is no reason in principle why the revolutionary atheist should regard truth, and it does not seem he does so in practice.”
> Sixty five years later it continues to be a brilliant observation.  This is why fanatical atheism which seeks to stamp out all mention of God in the public square is to be a concern to all.
> Read more: http://www.ncregister.com/blog/wacko-atheists-sue-over-wtc-cross#ixzz1qRUrveGy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always go this far around to say nothing?
Click to expand...

Seems to be the case.


----------



## Vigilante

Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!


----------



## daws101

PoliticalChic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> distinction without a difference  .
> thanks for playing.
> *Christian communism* is a form of religious communism based on Christianity. It is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support communism as the ideal social system. Although there is no universal agreement on the exact date when Christian communism was founded, many Christian communists assert that evidence from the Bible suggests that the first Christians, including the Apostles, established their own small communist society in the years following Jesus' death and resurrection. As such, many advocates of Christian communism argue that it was taught by Jesus and practiced by the Apostles themselves.
> 
> Christian communism can be seen as a radical form of Christian socialism. Christian communists may or may not agree with various parts of Marxism. They do not agree with the atheist and antireligious views held by secular Marxists, but do agree with many of the economic and existential aspects of Marxist theory, such as the idea that capitalism exploits the working class by extracting surplus value from the workers in the form of profits and that wage-labor is a tool of human alienation that promotes arbitrary and unjust authority. Christian communism, like Marxism, also holds that capitalism encourages the negative aspects of human nature, supplanting values such as mercy, kindness, justice and compassion in favor of greed, selfishness and blind ambition.
> 
> Christian communists also share some of the political goals of Marxists, for example replacing capitalism with socialism, which should in turn be followed by communism at a later point in the future. However, Christian communists sometimes disagree with Marxists (and particularly with Leninists) on the way a socialist or communist society should be organized. In general, Christian communism evolved independently of Marxism, and most Christian communists share the _conclusions_ but not the underlying _premises_ of Marxist communists.
> Christian communism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it bother you at all that you're a dishonest, blasphemous cretin who cherrypicks and misquotes the Scripture to destroy society?  Or are you proud of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol! only in your fantasy world are your accusations true.
> religion is the bane of all societies .
> in every culture throughout time some one like you , poorly educated, superstitious, ignorant, has made those same  hackneyed thread bare proclamations about society being destroyed, the death of morality etc. and they are always false .
> individual country's and societies rise and fall but society holds on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Hollis wrote this in 1936:
> “The left is atheist, and simply because it is atheist, its religious fanaticism is worse than the other fanaticisms of history.  For the romantic of the past has sometimes, if all too rarely, has been restrained by the reality that God is truth.  But the atheist fanatic has no reason for such restraint.
> 
> There is no reason in principle why the revolutionary atheist should regard truth, and it does not seem he does so in practice.”
> Sixty five years later it continues to be a brilliant observation.  This is why fanatical atheism which seeks to stamp out all mention of God in the public square is to be a concern to all.
> Read more: http://www.ncregister.com/blog/wacko-atheists-sue-over-wtc-cross#ixzz1qRUrveGy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always go this far around to say nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_religion is the bane of all societies ."_
> 
> _Really._
> 
> _It appears you don't understand the meaning of "bane."_
> 
> _Either that or you're prepared to lie about which doctrines are truly the bane of all civilized societies._
> 
> 
> 
> The Left says of the Right, “You fools, it is demonstrable that dinosaurs lived one hundred million years ago, I can prove it to you, how can you say the earth was created in 4000BCE?”  But this supposed intransigence on the part of the Religious Right is far less detrimental to the health of the body politic than the Left’s love affair with Marxism, Socialism, Racialism, the Command Economy, all of which have been proven via one hundred years of evidence shows only shortages, despotism and murder.                                                                            David Mamet
> 100 million human beings slaughtered by your ilk in the last century.
> 
> Now do you understand 'bane"?
Click to expand...

You're talking a lot but not saying anything -David burne the talking heads. 
Unlike yourself I don't use words that I don't understand.


----------



## daws101

Vigilante said:


> Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!


He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.


----------



## westwall

guno said:


> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty










Did he kill as many people as Ted Kennedy did?


----------



## Vigilante

daws101 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.
Click to expand...


But scum like you are STILL the Commie bastards he was talking about!


----------



## daws101

Vigilante said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But scum like you are STILL the Commie bastards he was talking about!
Click to expand...

Since I'm not a commie you've just proven my point!


----------



## Vigilante

daws101 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But scum like you are STILL the Commie bastards he was talking about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I'm not a commie you've just proven my point!
Click to expand...


What do your muslim brothers call it what you post...Taqiyya


----------



## daws101

Vigilante said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But scum like you are STILL the Commie bastards he was talking about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I'm not a commie you've just proven my point!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do your muslim brothers call it what you post...Taqiyya
Click to expand...

Not a Muslim either, you must enjoy being wrong as you are so often.


----------



## Vigilante

daws101 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how all TODAY'S SUBVERSIVES, especially the ONES ON THIS FORUM, take offense to a patriot that really had nailed their commie asses back in the early 50's!
> 
> 
> 
> He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But scum like you are STILL the Commie bastards he was talking about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I'm not a commie you've just proven my point!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do your muslim brothers call it what you post...Taqiyya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim either, you must enjoy being wrong as you are so often.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are well taught in the art of Taqiyya!
Taqiyya
Taqiyya


----------



## daws101

Vigilante said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was no Patriot he suffered from the same paranoia "modern"republicans suffer from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But scum like you are STILL the Commie bastards he was talking about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since I'm not a commie you've just proven my point!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do your muslim brothers call it what you post...Taqiyya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim either, you must enjoy being wrong as you are so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are well taught in the art of Taqiyya!
> Taqiyya
> Taqiyya
Click to expand...

Thanks again for proving my point.


----------



## daws101

Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*






you might want to know what a word means before you use it .


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to know what a word means before you use it .



Taqiyya is also permitted in the furtherance of jihad.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to know what a word means before you use it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya is also permitted in the furtherance of jihad.
Click to expand...

 if that what you and your butt buddy vagnial auntie believe that I am some how connected with that ,besides being hilariously false, it proves yet again my point about conservative paranoia.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to know what a word means before you use it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya is also permitted in the furtherance of jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if that what you and your butt buddy vagnial auntie believe that I am some how connected with that ,besides being hilariously false, it proves yet again my point about conservative paranoia.
Click to expand...


I don't believe you are connected with anything, most particularly intelligence and scholarship.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to know what a word means before you use it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya is also permitted in the furtherance of jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if that what you and your butt buddy vagnial auntie believe that I am some how connected with that ,besides being hilariously false, it proves yet again my point about conservative paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are connected with anything, most particularly intelligence and scholarship.
Click to expand...

then as always you'd be absolutely wrong..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daws101 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to know what a word means before you use it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya is also permitted in the furtherance of jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if that what you and your butt buddy vagnial auntie believe that I am some how connected with that ,besides being hilariously false, it proves yet again my point about conservative paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are connected with anything, most particularly intelligence and scholarship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then as always you'd be absolutely wrong..
Click to expand...


The evidence indicates otherwise.


----------



## namvet

man was dead on about commies in the Gov. he just had no idea they would all be librtard faggots


----------



## regent

namvet said:


> man was dead on about commies in the Gov. he just had no idea they would all be librtard faggots


If the creation of the Constitution by the liberals caused all that conservative hatred, the Declaration of Independence with all that stuff about equality and happiness must have caused conservatives even greater nightmares.  But not to worry, America just keeps traveling the liberal path.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitions for *TaqiyyaIn Islam taqiyya تقية is a form of religious dissimulation or a legal dispensation whereby a believing individual can deny his faith or commit otherwise illegal or blasphemous acts while they are at risk of significant persecution This practice was emphasized in Shi'a Islam whereby adherents may conceal their religion when they are under threat persecution or compulsion Taqiyya was developed to protect Shi'ites who were usually in minority and under pressure In the Shi'a view taqiyya is lawful in situations where there is overwhelming danger of loss of life or property and where no danger to religion would occur thereby The term taqiyya does not exist in Sunni jurisprudence In the Sunni view denying faith under duress is "only at most permitted and not under all circumstances obligatory" However there are examples of practicing taqiyya among Sunnis where it was necessary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to know what a word means before you use it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taqiyya is also permitted in the furtherance of jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if that what you and your butt buddy vagnial auntie believe that I am some how connected with that ,besides being hilariously false, it proves yet again my point about conservative paranoia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you are connected with anything, most particularly intelligence and scholarship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then as always you'd be absolutely wrong..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence indicates otherwise.
Click to expand...

really? bold statement as you have  no evidence.


----------



## daws101

McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]

Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]

The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]




Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]

Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:


Nelson Algren, writer[64]
Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
Aaron Copland, composer[73]
Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
Jules Dassin, director[76]
Dolores del Río, actress[77]
Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
Howard Fast, writer[82]
Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
John Garfield, actor[73]
Jack Gilford, actor[75]
Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
Lee Grant, actress[84]
Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
Lena Horne, singer[75]
Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
Marsha Hunt, actress
Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
Philip Loeb, actor[92]
Joseph Losey, director[73]
Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
Klaus Mann, writer[93]
Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
Zero Mostel, actor[73]
Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
Jean Seberg, actress[102]
Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
Lionel Stander, actor[104]
Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]

*Critical reactions[edit]*


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*



What a classic example of why I laugh at anyone who thinks Wikipedia is a "source".


----------



## namvet

regent said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> man was dead on about commies in the Gov. he just had no idea they would all be librtard faggots
> 
> 
> 
> If the creation of the Constitution by the liberals caused all that conservative hatred, the Declaration of Independence with all that stuff about equality and happiness must have caused conservatives even greater nightmares.  But not to worry, America just keeps traveling the liberal path.
Click to expand...


right there


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a classic example of why I laugh at anyone who thinks Wikipedia is a "source".
Click to expand...

more proof you are ignorant.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a classic example of why I laugh at anyone who thinks Wikipedia is a "source".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof you are ignorant.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one citing the HUAC and the Hollywood blacklist as "evidence" against Joe McCarthy, a man who never served in the House, and didn't enter the Senate until well after the HUAC's activities.


----------



## regent

It was a committee that allowed McCarthy to commit the end of his political career and maybe his life. As I mentioned in another post for a second or two I felt sorry for McCarthy at the end if the Army-McArthur hearings as people are laughing and joking and packing to
leave and McCarthy's  voice is heard through the din making one of his anti-communist speeches and no one is listening. Almost everyone knows its over for McCarthy, and worse, McCarthy probably knew it was all over too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

regent said:


> It was a committee that allowed McCarthy to commit the end of his political career and maybe his life. As I mentioned in another post for a second or two I felt sorry for McCarthy at the end if the Army-McArthur hearings as people are laughing and joking and packing to
> leave and McCarthy's  voice is heard through the din making one of his anti-communist speeches and no one is listening. Almost everyone knows its over for McCarthy, and worse, McCarthy probably knew it was all over too.



Dodge.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a classic example of why I laugh at anyone who thinks Wikipedia is a "source".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one citing the HUAC and the Hollywood blacklist as "evidence" against Joe McCarthy, a man who never served in the House, and didn't enter the Senate until well after the HUAC's activities.
Click to expand...

Classic distinction without a difference.


----------



## daws101

The Real Story on Joe McCarthy
dangerous movement has been growing among conservative writers to vindicate the late Sen. Joseph R. McCarthy and his campaign to expose Soviet spies in the U.S. government.

The FBI agents who were actually chasing those spies have told me that McCarthy hurt their efforts because he trumped up charges, unfairly besmirched honorable Americans, and gave hunting spies a bad name.

To be sure, intercepts of secret Soviet communications that were part of the VENONA program eventually revealed that Soviet espionage operatives in the government numbered in the hundreds—far more than was thought in the 1950s. In that sense, McCarthy was right, but so were dozens of other anti-Communists of the time like FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover.

The problem was that the people McCarthy tarnished as Communists or Communist sympathizers were not the real spies. Often, the information McCarthy used came from FBI files, which were full of rumor and third-hand accounts.

Several months before he died, I interviewed Robert J. Lamphere who participated in all the FBI’s major spy cases during the McCarthy period. Beginning in 1948, Lamphere also was the FBI liaison to the U.S. Army’s Signal Intelligence Service’s VENONA program and used leads from the intercepts to work cases involving Klaus Fuchs, Harry Gold, David Greenglass, Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, Guy Burgess, Donald Maclean, and Kim Philby.

For my book “The Bureau: The Secret History of the FBI,” Lamphere told me that agents who worked counterintelligence were aghast that Hoover initially supported McCarthy. *[Editor's Note: Get Ron Kessler's book. Go here now.]*

“McCarthyism did all kinds of harm because he was pushing something that wasn’t so,” Lamphere told me. The VENONA intercepts showed that over several decades, “There were a lot of spies in the government, but not all in the State Department,” Lamphere said. However, “The problem was that McCarthy lied about his information and figures. He made charges against people that weren’t true. McCarthyism harmed the counterintelligence effort against the Soviet threat because of the revulsion it caused. All along, Hoover was helping him.”



Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/RonaldKessler/mccarthy-conservatives/2008/04/07/id/323380/#ixzz3xGry6dDS


----------



## whitehall

Most lefties seem clueless about the post WW2 political climate and they seem to rely on pop-culture history rather than real history. Communism was perceived by both the government and the media to be a major threat to society during the Truman administration. Truman democrats created HUAC (House un-American activities committee) and it was the House Committee, chaired by democrats that subpoenaed suspected communists in Hollywood. The American government had no power to "blacklist" Hollywood employees, Hollywood moguls blacklisted Hollywood writers because they thought they would lose money. Sen. Joe McCarthy wasn't even a chairman of a senate committee but the radical left had to blame a republican for the entire era and thanks to the liberal media they got away with it.


----------



## regent

whitehall said:


> Most lefties seem clueless about the post WW2 political climate and they seem to rely on pop-culture history rather than real history. Communism was perceived by both the government and the media to be a major threat to society during the Truman administration. Truman democrats created HUAC (House un-American activities committee) and it was the House Committee, chaired by democrats that subpoenaed suspected communists in Hollywood. The American government had no power to "blacklist" Hollywood employees, Hollywood moguls blacklisted Hollywood writers because they thought they would lose money. Sen. Joe McCarthy wasn't even a chairman of a senate committee but the radical left had to blame a republican for the entire era and thanks to the liberal media they got away with it.


So how many communists did McCarthy expose and how many did he bring to trial for breaking American laws?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*



How gullible. You just bought the whole thing. 

Sen. McCarthy managed to use a House committee to blacklist people a decade before he even became a Senator

Wow


----------



## whitehall

regent said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most lefties seem clueless about the post WW2 political climate and they seem to rely on pop-culture history rather than real history. Communism was perceived by both the government and the media to be a major threat to society during the Truman administration. Truman democrats created HUAC (House un-American activities committee) and it was the House Committee, chaired by democrats that subpoenaed suspected communists in Hollywood. The American government had no power to "blacklist" Hollywood employees, Hollywood moguls blacklisted Hollywood writers because they thought they would lose money. Sen. Joe McCarthy wasn't even a chairman of a senate committee but the radical left had to blame a republican for the entire era and thanks to the liberal media they got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So how many communists did McCarthy expose and how many did he bring to trial for breaking American laws?
Click to expand...

It was a democrat administration with a democrat majority in both houses. It's amazing that the liberal media managed to blame a single republican for the discomfort that communists had to endure.


----------



## regent

whitehall said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most lefties seem clueless about the post WW2 political climate and they seem to rely on pop-culture history rather than real history. Communism was perceived by both the government and the media to be a major threat to society during the Truman administration. Truman democrats created HUAC (House un-American activities committee) and it was the House Committee, chaired by democrats that subpoenaed suspected communists in Hollywood. The American government had no power to "blacklist" Hollywood employees, Hollywood moguls blacklisted Hollywood writers because they thought they would lose money. Sen. Joe McCarthy wasn't even a chairman of a senate committee but the radical left had to blame a republican for the entire era and thanks to the liberal media they got away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> So how many communists did McCarthy expose and how many did he bring to trial for breaking American laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a democrat administration with a democrat majority in both houses. It's amazing that the liberal media managed to blame a single republican for the discomfort that communists had to endure.
Click to expand...

So are Republicans now claiming there was no Senator McCarthy and if there was a Senator McCarthy he had to be a Democrat.


----------



## whitehall

Democrats were in charge in the Senate and the House and the Executive branch. Communism was the perceived threat to American society and the Truman administration rolled with the flow.You almost gotta laugh that a single republican senator who had no power was blamed for the whole era. It's a tribute to left wing media propaganda and pop culture ignorance.


----------



## regent

whitehall said:


> Democrats were in charge in the Senate and the House and the Executive branch. Communism was the perceived threat to American society and the Truman administration rolled with the flow.You almost gotta laugh that a single republican senator who had no power was blamed for the whole era. It's a tribute to left wing media propaganda and pop culture ignorance.


I think the problem is McCarthy used communism to ride to some fame and power. Most of the  others that worked against communists did it in a workman like manner gaining little fame and little power, but McCarthy saw it as that magic political road and took it. For a time it worked but his lack of  ability and his personal characteristics led the  America people to see McCarthy for what he was and he lost it all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Do you see how Liberals are really a cult of mindless drones repeating, without question, whatever is poured down into the Collective hive mind?

Even today, they say McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Hollywood writers.

Laughable, but it's a way to continue to monitor the complete effectiveness of the training, brainwashing and mind control they were subjected to in their formative years


----------



## PoliticalChic

daws101 said:


> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*




Simple enough to prove this entire link is false.
The very first line:
"It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds,..."

Which of those listed were jailed, yet not communists?



Dalton Trumbo is a perfect example of how bogus the propaganda is.....

....it cost him nothing except using a different name on scripts he wrote.

This 'penalty' for a communist who 'blacklisted' anti-communists prior to the the revelations about the 100 million communism slaughtered.

Liberals/communists.....Dalton Trumbo.
Let's begin exposing them: one meme is *' the dark days of theHollywood Blacklist.'*


The first thing to realize is that *blacklisting.... "Concerted action by employers to deny employment to someone suspected of unacceptable opinions or behavior" was actually begin by communists in Hollywood against conservatives.*


And Dalton Trumbo was one of the most vociferous, and vicious, in its use!


a. "Communists in high positions in Hollywood were able to see to it that ant-Communist works never made it to the screen.

Writing in "The Worker," *Dalton Trumbo bragged about de facto anti-Communist blacklisting.* 
"_We have produced a few fine films in Hollywood, a great many of which were vulgar and opportunistic and a few downright vicious. If you tell me Hollywood, in contrast with the novel and the theater, has produced nothing so provocative or so progressive asFreedom Road or Deep Are the Roots, I will grant you the point, but I may also add that *neither has Hollywood produced anything so untrue or so reactionary as The Yogi and the Commissar, Out of the Night,Report on the Russians,There Shall Be No Night, or Adventures of a Young Man. Nor does Hollywood's forthcoming schedule include such tempting items as James T. FarrellBernard Clare, Victor A. Kravchenko I Chose Freedom, or the so-called biography of Stalin by Leon Trotsky."* _FrontPage Magazine - Orwell vs. Communism


You didn't know that did you?



All of you communist dupes should find a copy of *Victor A. Kravchenko's  "I Chose Freedom" for an education.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats were in charge in the Senate and the House and the Executive branch. Communism was the perceived threat to American society and the Truman administration rolled with the flow.You almost gotta laugh that a single republican senator who had no power was blamed for the whole era. It's a tribute to left wing media propaganda and pop culture ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is McCarthy used communism to ride to some fame and power. Most of the  others that worked against communists did it in a workman like manner gaining little fame and little power, but McCarthy saw it as that magic political road and took it. For a time it worked but his lack of  ability and his personal characteristics led the  America people to see McCarthy for what he was and he lost it all.
Click to expand...




As is the case with most of your posts, the very opposite is the case.

It cost him his career....and, some say, his life.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Victims of McCarthyism[edit]*
> It is difficult to estimate the number of victims of McCarthyism. The number imprisoned is in the hundreds, and some ten or twelve thousand lost their jobs.[52] In many cases simply being subpoenaed by HUAC or one of the other committees was sufficient cause to be fired.[53] Many of those who were imprisoned, lost their jobs or were questioned by committees did in fact have a past or present connection of some kind with the Communist Party. But for the vast majority, both the potential for them to do harm to the nation and the nature of their communist affiliation were tenuous.[54] After the extremely damaging "Cambridge Five" spy scandal (Burgess, Maclean, Philby, Blunt, et al.), suspected homosexuality was also a common cause for being targeted by McCarthyism. The hunt for "sexual perverts", who were presumed to be subversive by nature, resulted in thousands being harassed and denied employment.[55] Many have termed this aspect of McCarthyism "The Lavender Scare".[56]
> 
> Homosexuality was classified as a psychiatric disorder in the 1950s.[57] However, in the context of the highly politicised Cold War environment, homosexuality became framed as a dangerous, contagious social disease that posed a potential threat to state security.[57] As the family was believed to be the cornerstone of American strength and integrity,[58] the stigmatisation of homosexuals as "sexual perverts" meant that they were both unable to function within a family unit and presented the potential to poison the social body.[59] This era also witnessed the establishment of widely spread FBI surveillance intended to identify homosexual government employees.[60]
> 
> The McCarthy hearings and according "sexual pervert" investigations can be seen to have been driven by a desire to identify individuals whose ability to function as loyal citizens had been compromised.[59] Joseph McCarthy began his campaign by drawing upon the ways in which he embodied traditional American values in order to become the self-appointed vanguard of social morality.[61] Paradoxically, accusations of alleged homosexual behaviour marked the end of McCarthy’s political career.[62]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalton Trumbo and his wife Cleo at the House Un-American Activities Committee in 1947.
> In the film industry, more than 300 actors, authors and directors were denied work in the U.S. through the unofficial Hollywood blacklist. Blacklists were at work throughout the entertainment industry, in universities and schools at all levels, in the legal profession, and in many other fields. A port security program initiated by the Coast Guard shortly after the start of the Korean War required a review of every maritime worker who loaded or worked aboard any American ship, regardless of cargo or destination. As with other loyalty-security reviews of McCarthyism, the identities of any accusers and even the nature of any accusations were typically kept secret from the accused. Nearly 3,000 seamen and longshoremen lost their jobs due to this program alone.[63]
> 
> Some of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[64]
> Lucille Ball, actress, model, and film studio executive.[65]
> Alvah Bessie, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, writer, journalist, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[66]
> Leonard Bernstein, conductor, pianist, composer[67]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[68]
> Bertolt Brecht, poet, playwright, screenwriter
> Archie Brown, Abraham Lincoln Brigade, WW II vet, union leader, imprisoned. Successfully challenged Landrum-Griffin Act provision[69]
> Esther Brunauer, forced from the U.S. State Department[70]
> Luis Buñuel, film director, producer[71]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[72]
> Aaron Copland, composer[73]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[74]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[75]
> Jules Dassin, director[76]
> Dolores del Río, actress[77]
> Edward Dmytryk, director, Hollywood Ten
> W.E.B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[78]
> George A. Eddy, pre-Keynesian Harvard economist, US Treasury monetary policy specialist[79]
> Albert Einstein, Nobel Prize-winning physicist, philosopher, mathematician, activist[80]
> Hanns Eisler, composer[81]
> Howard Fast, writer[82]
> Lion Feuchtwanger, novelist and playwright[83]
> Carl Foreman, writer of _High Noon_
> John Garfield, actor[73]
> Jack Gilford, actor[75]
> Allen Ginsberg, Beat poet
> Ruth Gordon, actress[75]
> Lee Grant, actress[84]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[73]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[85]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[73]
> Dorothy Healey, union organizer, CPUSA official[86]
> Lena Horne, singer[75]
> Langston Hughes, writer, poet, playwright[73]
> Marsha Hunt, actress
> Sam Jaffe, actor[73]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[87]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[73]
> Danny Kaye, comedian, singer[88][_broken citation_]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[89]
> Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer[90]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[73]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[91]
> Ring Lardner Jr., screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[75]
> Philip Loeb, actor[92]
> Joseph Losey, director[73]
> Albert Maltz, screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Heinrich Mann, novelist[93]
> Klaus Mann, writer[93]
> Thomas Mann, Nobel Prize winning novelist and essayist[93]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[73]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[73]
> Jessica Mitford, author, muckraker. Refused to testify to HUAC.
> Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor, pianist, composer[94]
> Zero Mostel, actor[73]
> Joseph Needham, biochemist, sinologist, historian of science
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[95]
> Dorothy Parker, writer, humorist[73]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, Nobel prizes for Chemistry and Peace[96]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[97]
> Al Richmond, union organizer, editor[98]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[99]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[100]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[73]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[101]
> Jean Seberg, actress[102]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer, songwriter[73]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician, bandleader, author[73]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[75]
> William L. Shirer, journalist, author[103]
> Lionel Stander, actor[104]
> Dirk Jan Struik, mathematician, historian of maths[105]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[106]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[107]
> Dalton Trumbo screenwriter, Hollywood Ten
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist[108]
> Sam Wanamaker, actor, director, responsible for recreating Shakespeare's Globe Theatre in London, England.
> Orson Welles, actor, author, film director[_citation needed_]
> Gene Weltfish, anthropologist fired from Columbia University[109]
> In 1953, Robert K. Murray, a young professor of history at Pennsylvania State University who had served as an intelligence officer in World War II, was revising his dissertation on the Red Scare of 1919–20 for publication until Little, Brown and Company decided that "under the circumstances ... it wasn't wise for them to bring this book out." He learned that investigators were questioning his colleagues and relatives. The University of Minnesota press published his volume, _Red Scare: A Study in National Hysteria, 1919–1920_, in 1955.[110]
> 
> *Critical reactions[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a classic example of why I laugh at anyone who thinks Wikipedia is a "source".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof you are ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one citing the HUAC and the Hollywood blacklist as "evidence" against Joe McCarthy, a man who never served in the House, and didn't enter the Senate until well after the HUAC's activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic distinction without a difference.
Click to expand...


Even if one is silly enough to follow you in the belief that the House of Representatives and the Senate are a "distinction without a difference", it would still be difficult to call Time itself such.

Face it, jack wagon.  Your only "proof" of McCarthy's evils are acts that HE NEVER COMMITTED.  Which is also a substantial difference by any standard you'd care to name.

If you wish to convict him, produce a guilt he actually bears.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> The Real Story on Joe McCarthy
> dangerous movement has been growing among conservative writers to vindicate the late Sen. Joseph R. McCarthy and his campaign to expose Soviet spies in the U.S. government.
> 
> The FBI agents who were actually chasing those spies have told me that McCarthy hurt their efforts because he trumped up charges, unfairly besmirched honorable Americans, and gave hunting spies a bad name.
> 
> To be sure, intercepts of secret Soviet communications that were part of the VENONA program eventually revealed that Soviet espionage operatives in the government numbered in the hundreds—far more than was thought in the 1950s. In that sense, McCarthy was right, but so were dozens of other anti-Communists of the time like FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover.
> 
> The problem was that the people McCarthy tarnished as Communists or Communist sympathizers were not the real spies. Often, the information McCarthy used came from FBI files, which were full of rumor and third-hand accounts.
> 
> Several months before he died, I interviewed Robert J. Lamphere who participated in all the FBI’s major spy cases during the McCarthy period. Beginning in 1948, Lamphere also was the FBI liaison to the U.S. Army’s Signal Intelligence Service’s VENONA program and used leads from the intercepts to work cases involving Klaus Fuchs, Harry Gold, David Greenglass, Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, Guy Burgess, Donald Maclean, and Kim Philby.
> 
> For my book “The Bureau: The Secret History of the FBI,” Lamphere told me that agents who worked counterintelligence were aghast that Hoover initially supported McCarthy. *[Editor's Note: Get Ron Kessler's book. Go here now.]*
> 
> “McCarthyism did all kinds of harm because he was pushing something that wasn’t so,” Lamphere told me. The VENONA intercepts showed that over several decades, “There were a lot of spies in the government, but not all in the State Department,” Lamphere said. However, “The problem was that McCarthy lied about his information and figures. He made charges against people that weren’t true. McCarthyism harmed the counterintelligence effort against the Soviet threat because of the revulsion it caused. All along, Hoover was helping him.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/RonaldKessler/mccarthy-conservatives/2008/04/07/id/323380/#ixzz3xGry6dDS



Well, gosh, why didn't you tell us in the first place that you had a leftist opinion piece that agreed with you?  We never would have doubted you with such "proof" in hand.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Story on Joe McCarthy
> dangerous movement has been growing among conservative writers to vindicate the late Sen. Joseph R. McCarthy and his campaign to expose Soviet spies in the U.S. government.
> 
> The FBI agents who were actually chasing those spies have told me that McCarthy hurt their efforts because he trumped up charges, unfairly besmirched honorable Americans, and gave hunting spies a bad name.
> 
> To be sure, intercepts of secret Soviet communications that were part of the VENONA program eventually revealed that Soviet espionage operatives in the government numbered in the hundreds—far more than was thought in the 1950s. In that sense, McCarthy was right, but so were dozens of other anti-Communists of the time like FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover.
> 
> The problem was that the people McCarthy tarnished as Communists or Communist sympathizers were not the real spies. Often, the information McCarthy used came from FBI files, which were full of rumor and third-hand accounts.
> 
> Several months before he died, I interviewed Robert J. Lamphere who participated in all the FBI’s major spy cases during the McCarthy period. Beginning in 1948, Lamphere also was the FBI liaison to the U.S. Army’s Signal Intelligence Service’s VENONA program and used leads from the intercepts to work cases involving Klaus Fuchs, Harry Gold, David Greenglass, Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, Guy Burgess, Donald Maclean, and Kim Philby.
> 
> For my book “The Bureau: The Secret History of the FBI,” Lamphere told me that agents who worked counterintelligence were aghast that Hoover initially supported McCarthy. *[Editor's Note: Get Ron Kessler's book. Go here now.]*
> 
> “McCarthyism did all kinds of harm because he was pushing something that wasn’t so,” Lamphere told me. The VENONA intercepts showed that over several decades, “There were a lot of spies in the government, but not all in the State Department,” Lamphere said. However, “The problem was that McCarthy lied about his information and figures. He made charges against people that weren’t true. McCarthyism harmed the counterintelligence effort against the Soviet threat because of the revulsion it caused. All along, Hoover was helping him.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/RonaldKessler/mccarthy-conservatives/2008/04/07/id/323380/#ixzz3xGry6dDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gosh, why didn't you tell us in the first place that you had a leftist opinion piece that agreed with you?  We never would have doubted you with such "proof" in hand.
Click to expand...

If what I post is in your words "beneath notice", why the fuck do you keep responding? 
Slow day at the trailer park?


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Story on Joe McCarthy
> dangerous movement has been growing among conservative writers to vindicate the late Sen. Joseph R. McCarthy and his campaign to expose Soviet spies in the U.S. government.
> 
> The FBI agents who were actually chasing those spies have told me that McCarthy hurt their efforts because he trumped up charges, unfairly besmirched honorable Americans, and gave hunting spies a bad name.
> 
> To be sure, intercepts of secret Soviet communications that were part of the VENONA program eventually revealed that Soviet espionage operatives in the government numbered in the hundreds—far more than was thought in the 1950s. In that sense, McCarthy was right, but so were dozens of other anti-Communists of the time like FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover.
> 
> The problem was that the people McCarthy tarnished as Communists or Communist sympathizers were not the real spies. Often, the information McCarthy used came from FBI files, which were full of rumor and third-hand accounts.
> 
> Several months before he died, I interviewed Robert J. Lamphere who participated in all the FBI’s major spy cases during the McCarthy period. Beginning in 1948, Lamphere also was the FBI liaison to the U.S. Army’s Signal Intelligence Service’s VENONA program and used leads from the intercepts to work cases involving Klaus Fuchs, Harry Gold, David Greenglass, Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, Guy Burgess, Donald Maclean, and Kim Philby.
> 
> For my book “The Bureau: The Secret History of the FBI,” Lamphere told me that agents who worked counterintelligence were aghast that Hoover initially supported McCarthy. *[Editor's Note: Get Ron Kessler's book. Go here now.]*
> 
> “McCarthyism did all kinds of harm because he was pushing something that wasn’t so,” Lamphere told me. The VENONA intercepts showed that over several decades, “There were a lot of spies in the government, but not all in the State Department,” Lamphere said. However, “The problem was that McCarthy lied about his information and figures. He made charges against people that weren’t true. McCarthyism harmed the counterintelligence effort against the Soviet threat because of the revulsion it caused. All along, Hoover was helping him.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/RonaldKessler/mccarthy-conservatives/2008/04/07/id/323380/#ixzz3xGry6dDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gosh, why didn't you tell us in the first place that you had a leftist opinion piece that agreed with you?  We never would have doubted you with such "proof" in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what I post is in your words "beneath notice", why the fuck do you keep responding?
> Slow day at the trailer park?
Click to expand...


Now how would I know anything about conditions in your neighborhood?  Poke your head outside and check.  Watch out for bullets.


----------



## whitehall

regent said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats were in charge in the Senate and the House and the Executive branch. Communism was the perceived threat to American society and the Truman administration rolled with the flow.You almost gotta laugh that a single republican senator who had no power was blamed for the whole era. It's a tribute to left wing media propaganda and pop culture ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is McCarthy used communism to ride to some fame and power. Most of the  others that worked against communists did it in a workman like manner gaining little fame and little power, but McCarthy saw it as that magic political road and took it. For a time it worked but his lack of  ability and his personal characteristics led the  America people to see McCarthy for what he was and he lost it all.
Click to expand...

It's not about McCarthy, it's about the power of the liberal media. McCarthy was supported by the media at first and later when it seemed that Communists weren't so bad after all the liberal media forgot about their initial anti-communist rhetoric and Harry Truman and blamed the whole anti-commie era on a republican even though democrats were in power during the whole episode.The sad sorry truth is that the liberal media was the only source of information at the time and the liberal media writes the pop-history books.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Story on Joe McCarthy
> dangerous movement has been growing among conservative writers to vindicate the late Sen. Joseph R. McCarthy and his campaign to expose Soviet spies in the U.S. government.
> 
> The FBI agents who were actually chasing those spies have told me that McCarthy hurt their efforts because he trumped up charges, unfairly besmirched honorable Americans, and gave hunting spies a bad name.
> 
> To be sure, intercepts of secret Soviet communications that were part of the VENONA program eventually revealed that Soviet espionage operatives in the government numbered in the hundreds—far more than was thought in the 1950s. In that sense, McCarthy was right, but so were dozens of other anti-Communists of the time like FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover.
> 
> The problem was that the people McCarthy tarnished as Communists or Communist sympathizers were not the real spies. Often, the information McCarthy used came from FBI files, which were full of rumor and third-hand accounts.
> 
> Several months before he died, I interviewed Robert J. Lamphere who participated in all the FBI’s major spy cases during the McCarthy period. Beginning in 1948, Lamphere also was the FBI liaison to the U.S. Army’s Signal Intelligence Service’s VENONA program and used leads from the intercepts to work cases involving Klaus Fuchs, Harry Gold, David Greenglass, Ethel and Julius Rosenberg, Guy Burgess, Donald Maclean, and Kim Philby.
> 
> For my book “The Bureau: The Secret History of the FBI,” Lamphere told me that agents who worked counterintelligence were aghast that Hoover initially supported McCarthy. *[Editor's Note: Get Ron Kessler's book. Go here now.]*
> 
> “McCarthyism did all kinds of harm because he was pushing something that wasn’t so,” Lamphere told me. The VENONA intercepts showed that over several decades, “There were a lot of spies in the government, but not all in the State Department,” Lamphere said. However, “The problem was that McCarthy lied about his information and figures. He made charges against people that weren’t true. McCarthyism harmed the counterintelligence effort against the Soviet threat because of the revulsion it caused. All along, Hoover was helping him.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/RonaldKessler/mccarthy-conservatives/2008/04/07/id/323380/#ixzz3xGry6dDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gosh, why didn't you tell us in the first place that you had a leftist opinion piece that agreed with you?  We never would have doubted you with such "proof" in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If what I post is in your words "beneath notice", why the fuck do you keep responding?
> Slow day at the trailer park?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now how would I know anything about conditions in your neighborhood?  Poke your head outside and check.  Watch out for bullets.
Click to expand...

Do you also have trouble with knowing your own location. ?
Again you are contradicting yourself by responding to my posts, so it's not surprising you'd have a shit load of other problems with perception.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clowns fail to realize that in this country there is no law against being a communist.
> Or does the 1st amendment mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no law against being any manner of cultist.
> 
> Revel in your delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> was that supposed to be a response to his comment?
> 
> 1. communism is an economic construct that, contrary to extreme rightwing fallacy, is not an economic system encouraged or desired by liberals.
> 2. communism is also not a cult.
> 
> would you care to try again, this time with comprehension?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Communism" has been since the 1950's a catch-all term for all Marxist-based nonsense.
> 
> All groups comprised of adherents to strongly held and shared beliefs are cults by definition.
Click to expand...

Marxist-based nonsense that has nothing whatsoever to do with 'liberals' and Democrats in the United States. 

Yet many on the ignorant right continue to attempt to propagate that ridiculous lie.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Marxist-based nonsense that has nothing whatsoever to do with 'liberals'



Indeed, that is true of liberals defined by classic definition.  You are not one of them.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> and Democrats in the United States.



Au contraire, it has everything to do with current-day Democrats.  They are the modern incarnation of Communism.


----------



## daws101

Billy_Kinetta said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marxist-based nonsense that has nothing whatsoever to do with 'liberals'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is true of liberals defined by classic definition.  You are not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Democrats in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire, it has everything to do with current-day Democrats.  They are the modern incarnation of Communism.
Click to expand...

Bullshit as Mr. Jones so elequently pointed out.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

guno said:


> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty


And was reincarnated December 22, 1970 as Ted Cruz.


----------



## guno

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has always had their share of kooks but when a kook like McCarty gets power it can ruin many lives
> 
> He sounds like many  kooks today running for office in the republican primaries
> 
> 
> On November 14, 1908, Joseph McCarthy was born into a Roman Catholic family as the fifth of nine children in Appleton, Wisconsin. Although McCarthy dropped out of grade school at the age fourteen, he returned to diligently finish his studies in 1928,
> 
> 
> During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator.
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy?
> 
> He died a drunk and heroin addict  May 2, 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enemies from Within": Senator Joseph R. McCarthy's Accusations of Disloyalty
> 
> 
> 
> And was reincarnated December 22, 1970 as Ted Cruz.
Click to expand...

In more ways then one


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!


False.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...


Which part?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part?
Click to expand...

All.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All.
Click to expand...


No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
Click to expand...

Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that Liberals still think Joe McCarthy created the HUAC!
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
Click to expand...


There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
Click to expand...

So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway. 
That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part?
> 
> 
> 
> All.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
Click to expand...


The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.


----------



## regent

The massive  hunt for communists in government was probably killed by McCarthy himself in the Army-McCarthy hearings. Had it not been televised and on radio, who knows, but it was, and the nation got to see McCarthy commit political suicide.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.
Click to expand...

false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.
Click to expand...

Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?


----------



## daws101

during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
my guess is very few or none,
does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?  
or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?
Click to expand...

asked and answered


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
> my guess is very few or none,
> does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?
> or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?



McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
> my guess is very few or none,
> does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?
> or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.
Click to expand...

and ?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asked and answered
Click to expand...


No, you never answered anything.  Don't hurt yourself dodging the question.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
> my guess is very few or none,
> does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?
> or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and ?
Click to expand...


You can't handle it, huh?  You prove that with your vague, empty responses.  Thanks!


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asked and answered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you never answered anything.  Don't hurt yourself dodging the question.
Click to expand...

nothing to dodge


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP proves my point. Anytime a Liberal brings up the hunt for communist infiltrators, you all can't talk about anyone but Joe McCarthy.  Not a single other person is mentioned.  Ignorance is the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asked and answered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you never answered anything.  Don't hurt yourself dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to dodge
Click to expand...


You proved my point, by continuing to suggest that McCarthy was a member of the HUAC.  You've yet to so much as do a little research and tell us what committee he chaired. I'll give you a hunt: its the same committee that Nancy Pelosi chaired...but, we don't hear you all gaffing her.  Why is that?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
> my guess is very few or none,
> does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?
> or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle it, huh?  You prove that with your vague, empty responses.  Thanks!
Click to expand...

nothing I've said is vague or empty, your butt hurt tantrum is soking gun proof of that . 
can't handle what ? not being obsessed  is not even close  to not being able to handle it .
it  was history before you and I were born, make about as much sense as being pissed of at the fall of troy.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
> my guess is very few or none,
> does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?
> or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle it, huh?  You prove that with your vague, empty responses.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing I've said is vague or empty, your butt hurt tantrum is soking gun proof of that .
> can't handle what ? not being obsessed  is not even close  to not being able to handle it .
> it  was history before you and I were born, make about as much sense as being pissed of at the fall of troy.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point!


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false! tail gunner joe is mentioned for the same reasons that movie  actors and sports figures get mentioned making you line of reasoning an epic fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asked and answered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you never answered anything.  Don't hurt yourself dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to dodge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You proved my point, by continuing to suggest that McCarthy was a member of the HUAC.  You've yet to so much as do a little research and tell us what committee he chaired. I'll give you a hunt: its the same committee that Nancy Pelosi chaired...but, we don't hear you all gaffing her.  Why is that?
Click to expand...

 false ! I've Suggested nothing if I had I would have said so, trouble is I 'm one of those liberals that you have said don't exist.
McCarthy and huac  ran very similar " investigations"   and with the passing of time they get muddled togeather.
Nancy Pelosi isn't a raging nut sack attempting to compare he two is laughable and desperate.
she's not my first choice as speaker of the house or  minority leader .
btw , Pelosi does not belong to any committees.
 want fries with that?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> during mc Carty's "tenure" HUAC had several chairman how many of you conservatives can name them without an internet search?
> my guess is very few or none,
> does that make you ignorant or uninformed , or is it more likely that the politics of 60 years is not a pressing concern?
> or does a desperate search and the re writing of history  to polish a turd seem silly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle it, huh?  You prove that with your vague, empty responses.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing I've said is vague or empty, your butt hurt tantrum is smoking gun proof of that .
> can't handle what ? not being obsessed  is not even close  to not being able to handle it .
> it  was history before you and I were born, make about as much sense as being pissed of at the fall of troy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point!
Click to expand...

 what point? how can I prove a point you've not made
you proclaiming you did  doesn't fly.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't any of the members of the HUAC mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> asked and answered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you never answered anything.  Don't hurt yourself dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to dodge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You proved my point, by continuing to suggest that McCarthy was a member of the HUAC.  You've yet to so much as do a little research and tell us what committee he chaired. I'll give you a hunt: its the same committee that Nancy Pelosi chaired...but, we don't hear you all gaffing her.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false ! I've Suggested nothing if I had I would have said so, trouble is I 'm one of those liberals that you have said don't exist.
> McCarthy and huac  ran very similar " investigations"   and with the passing of time they get muddled togeather.
> Nancy Pelosi isn't a raging nut sack attempting to compare he two is laughable and desperate.
> she's not my first choice as speaker of the house or  minority leader .
> btw , Pelosi does not belong to any committees.
> want fries with that?
Click to expand...


As I pointed out, you people believe that McCarthy and the HUAC were linked, which is impossible.

Pelosi chaired the same committee as Joe McCarthy...live with it.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> asked and answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you never answered anything.  Don't hurt yourself dodging the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to dodge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You proved my point, by continuing to suggest that McCarthy was a member of the HUAC.  You've yet to so much as do a little research and tell us what committee he chaired. I'll give you a hunt: its the same committee that Nancy Pelosi chaired...but, we don't hear you all gaffing her.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false ! I've Suggested nothing if I had I would have said so, trouble is I 'm one of those liberals that you have said don't exist.
> McCarthy and huac  ran very similar " investigations"   and with the passing of time they get muddled togeather.
> Nancy Pelosi isn't a raging nut sack attempting to compare he two is laughable and desperate.
> she's not my first choice as speaker of the house or  minority leader .
> btw , Pelosi does not belong to any committees.
> want fries with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I pointed out, you people believe that McCarthy and the HUAC were linked, which is impossible.
> 
> Pelosi chaired the same committee as Joe McCarthy...live with it.
Click to expand...

False!  I don't believe that so your contention is false. 
If she did it's nowhere to be found. 
Epic fail , live with it.


----------



## daws101

*114th Congress[edit]*
*Majority* *Minority*

Devin Nunes, California, _Chair_
Jeff Miller, Florida
Mike Conaway, Texas
Peter King, New York
Frank LoBiondo, New Jersey
Lynn Westmoreland, Georgia
Tom Rooney, Florida
Joe Heck, Nevada
Mike Pompeo, Kansas
Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, Florida
Mike Turner, Ohio
Brad Wenstrup, Ohio
Chris Stewart, Utah

Adam Schiff, California, _Ranking Member_
Luis Gutiérrez, Illinois
Jim Himes, Connecticut
Terri Sewell, Alabama
Andre Carson, Indiana
Jackie Speier, California
Mike Quigley, Illinois
Eric Swalwell, California
Patrick Murphy, Florida
*Ex officio*

Paul Ryan, Wisconsin

Nancy Pelosi, California
Source: U.S. House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence: _HPSCI Majority and Minority Members_.

*112th Congress[edit]*
*Majority* *Minority*

Mike Rogers, Michigan, _Chair_
Mac Thornberry, Texas
Sue Myrick, North Carolina
Jeff Miller, Florida
Mike Conaway, Texas
Peter King, New York
Frank LoBiondo, New Jersey
Devin Nunes, California
Lynn Westmoreland, Georgia
Michele Bachmann, Minnesota
Tom Rooney, Florida
Joe Heck, Nevada

Dutch Ruppersberger, Maryland, _Ranking Member_
Mike Thompson, California
Jan Schakowsky, Illinois
James Langevin, Rhode Island
Adam Schiff, California
Dan Boren, Oklahoma
Luis Gutiérrez, Illinois
Ben Chandler, Kentucky
*Ex officio*

John Boehner, Ohio

Nancy Pelosi, California
Source: 2011 _Congressional Record,_ Vol. 157, Page H200
ex of·fi·ci·o
[ˌeks əˈfiSHēō]

*ADVERB*

by virtue of one's position or status:
"an ex officio member of the committee"
not the chair


----------



## daws101

McCarthy, as a U.S. Senator, had no direct involvement with this House committee.[3] McCarthy was the Chairman of the Government Operations Committee and its Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations of the U.S. Senate, not the House.

 he did not chair or serve on the U.S. House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence.


----------



## Political Junky

McCarthy was a good friend of Greta Van Susteren's father and lived at their house for awhile.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part?
> 
> 
> 
> All.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
Click to expand...


And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
Click to expand...


That's what I'm talking about...lol


----------



## daws101

[


Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
Click to expand...

who's we?
pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims

Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:

Nelson Algren, writer[48]
Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
Aaron Copland, composer[52]
Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
Jules Dassin, director[55]
Dolores del Río, actress[56]
W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
Howard Fast, writer[58]
John Garfield, actor[52]
Jack Gilford, actor[54]
Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
Lee Grant, actress[59]
Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
Lena Horne, singer [54]
Langston Hughes, writer[52]
Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
Philip Loeb, actor[64]
Joseph Losey, director[52]
Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
Zero Mostel, actor[52]
J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
Lionel Stander, actor[72]
Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
Click to expand...

didn't say they weren't
again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
*McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
it proves the right is desperate for heroes.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
Click to expand...


McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.  The HUAC was a House committee.  McCarthy was a senator.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
Click to expand...


So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel

That's fucking amazing!!!


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.  The HUAC was a House committee.  McCarthy was a senator.
Click to expand...

 need some more polish for that turd ?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.  The HUAC was a House committee.  McCarthy was a senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> need some more polish for that turd ?
Click to expand...


I accept your surrender.


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel
> 
> That's fucking amazing!!!
Click to expand...

McCarthy campaigned for the Republican Senate nomination in Wisconsin while still on active duty in 1944
*Wisconsin U.S. Senate Election, 1946
Party* *Candidate* *Votes* *%*
Republican Joseph McCarthy 620,430 61.2
Democratic Howard McMurray 378,772 37.3
*United States Senate[edit]*
more like 3 years .
McCarthy's hearings are often incorrectly conflated with the hearings of the House Committee on Un-American Activities (HUAC). HUAC is best known for the investigation of Alger Hiss and for its investigation of the Hollywood film industry, which led to the blacklisting of hundreds of actors, writers, and directors. HUAC was a House committee, and as such had no formal connection with McCarthy, who served in the Senate, although the existence of the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years


----------



## daws101

the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.  The HUAC was a House committee.  McCarthy was a senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> need some more polish for that turd ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept your surrender.
Click to expand...

 prematurely ....like you ejaculated.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel
> 
> That's fucking amazing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCarthy campaigned for the Republican Senate nomination in Wisconsin while still on active duty in 1944
> *Wisconsin U.S. Senate Election, 1946
> Party* *Candidate* *Votes* *%*
> Republican Joseph McCarthy 620,430 61.2
> Democratic Howard McMurray 378,772 37.3
> *United States Senate[edit]*
> more like 3 years .
> McCarthy's hearings are often incorrectly conflated with the hearings of the House Committee on Un-American Activities (HUAC). HUAC is best known for the investigation of Alger Hiss and for its investigation of the Hollywood film industry, which led to the blacklisting of hundreds of actors, writers, and directors. HUAC was a House committee, and as such had no formal connection with McCarthy, who served in the Senate, although the existence of the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years
Click to expand...


But you're not apologizing or angry at being a duped for taking the "McCarthy Blacklisted Hollywood Writers" Lie as your truth?


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel
> 
> That's fucking amazing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCarthy campaigned for the Republican Senate nomination in Wisconsin while still on active duty in 1944
> *Wisconsin U.S. Senate Election, 1946
> Party* *Candidate* *Votes* *%*
> Republican Joseph McCarthy 620,430 61.2
> Democratic Howard McMurray 378,772 37.3
> *United States Senate[edit]*
> more like 3 years .
> McCarthy's hearings are often incorrectly conflated with the hearings of the House Committee on Un-American Activities (HUAC). HUAC is best known for the investigation of Alger Hiss and for its investigation of the Hollywood film industry, which led to the blacklisting of hundreds of actors, writers, and directors. HUAC was a House committee, and as such had no formal connection with McCarthy, who served in the Senate, although the existence of the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're not apologizing or angry at being a duped for taking the "McCarthy Blacklisted Hollywood Writers" Lie as your truth?
Click to expand...

nothing to apologize for. that's why frankly.
nor was I duped ,the same cannot be said about you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> 
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel
> 
> That's fucking amazing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCarthy campaigned for the Republican Senate nomination in Wisconsin while still on active duty in 1944
> *Wisconsin U.S. Senate Election, 1946
> Party* *Candidate* *Votes* *%*
> Republican Joseph McCarthy 620,430 61.2
> Democratic Howard McMurray 378,772 37.3
> *United States Senate[edit]*
> more like 3 years .
> McCarthy's hearings are often incorrectly conflated with the hearings of the House Committee on Un-American Activities (HUAC). HUAC is best known for the investigation of Alger Hiss and for its investigation of the Hollywood film industry, which led to the blacklisting of hundreds of actors, writers, and directors. HUAC was a House committee, and as such had no formal connection with McCarthy, who served in the Senate, although the existence of the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're not apologizing or angry at being a duped for taking the "McCarthy Blacklisted Hollywood Writers" Lie as your truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to apologize for. that's why frankly.
> nor was I duped ,the same cannot be said about you.
Click to expand...


You were duped, played.


----------



## daws101

The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel
> 
> That's fucking amazing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McCarthy campaigned for the Republican Senate nomination in Wisconsin while still on active duty in 1944
> *Wisconsin U.S. Senate Election, 1946
> Party* *Candidate* *Votes* *%*
> Republican Joseph McCarthy 620,430 61.2
> Democratic Howard McMurray 378,772 37.3
> *United States Senate[edit]*
> more like 3 years .
> McCarthy's hearings are often incorrectly conflated with the hearings of the House Committee on Un-American Activities (HUAC). HUAC is best known for the investigation of Alger Hiss and for its investigation of the Hollywood film industry, which led to the blacklisting of hundreds of actors, writers, and directors. HUAC was a House committee, and as such had no formal connection with McCarthy, who served in the Senate, although the existence of the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you're not apologizing or angry at being a duped for taking the "McCarthy Blacklisted Hollywood Writers" Lie as your truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing to apologize for. that's why frankly.
> nor was I duped ,the same cannot be said about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were duped, played.
Click to expand...

nope, you just keep thinking that ...


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.



There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.

There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years



The HUAC was created 10 years before McCarthy was elected to his first term.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's true.  Liberals believe McCarthy chaired the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Again false!  Your post infers unproven alligations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Yes, I saw that list the first time you posted it, and they're STILL all people investigated by the HUAC, not by McCarthy.  The desire of dumbshits like you who want to paste the vague name "McCarthyism" onto a whole bunch of stuff doesn't make it at all relevant to McCarthy himself.

So now perhaps you could quit deflecting and answer the question:  Can you name one innocent person "ruined" by Joseph McCarthy?


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a single Liberal that, without an internet search, can tell us what chairmanship McCarthy held and how it had to do with tracking down communists.
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
Click to expand...


Deflection.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've "findings are based on a bias and are not objective in anyway.
> That by itself kills any imaginary credibility you believe your proclamation has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a decade before he became Senator Joe McCarthy used his HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel
> 
> That's fucking amazing!!!
Click to expand...


No, no, it was just all a part of the horrible atmosphere of "McCarthyism" that he created . . . ten years before holding office.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we're all TERRIBLY concerned about having "credibility" with someone who, when asked about McCarthy's alleged victims, produced a list of people investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> who's we?
> pathetic attempt at moving the goal posts..
> Wikipedia's list of McCarthy Blacklist Victims
> 
> Wikipedia offers this list:  A few of the more notable people who were blacklisted or suffered some other persecution during McCarthyism are listed here:
> 
> Nelson Algren, writer[48]
> Elmer Bernstein, composer and conductor[49]
> David Bohm, physicist and philosopher[50]
> Charlie Chaplin, actor and director[51]
> Aaron Copland, composer[52]
> Bartley Crum, attorney[53]
> Howard Da Silva, actor[54]
> Jules Dassin, director[55]
> Dolores del Río, actress[56]
> W. E. B. Du Bois, civil rights activist and author[57]
> Howard Fast, writer[58]
> John Garfield, actor[52]
> Jack Gilford, actor[54]
> Ruth Gordon, actress[54]
> Lee Grant, actress[59]
> Dashiell Hammett, author[52]
> Elizabeth Hawes, clothing designer, author, equal rights activist[60]
> Lillian Hellman, playwright[52]
> Lena Horne, singer [54]
> Langston Hughes, writer[52]
> Sam Jaffe, actor[52]
> Theodore Kaghan, diplomat[61]
> Garson Kanin, writer and director[52]
> Benjamin Keen, historian[62]
> Gypsy Rose Lee, actress and stripper[52]
> Cornelius Lanczos, mathematician and physicist[63]
> Arthur Laurents, playwright[54]
> Philip Loeb, actor[64]
> Joseph Losey, director[52]
> Burgess Meredith, actor[52]
> Arthur Miller, playwright and essayist[52]
> Zero Mostel, actor[52]
> J. Robert Oppenheimer, physicist, scientific director of the Manhattan Project[65]
> Dorothy Parker, writer[52]
> Linus Pauling, chemist, winner of two Nobel prizes[66]
> Samuel Reber, diplomat[67]
> Martin Ritt, actor and director[68]
> Paul Robeson, actor, athlete, singer, writer, political activist[69]
> Edward G. Robinson, actor[52]
> Waldo Salt, screenwriter[70]
> Pete Seeger, folk singer[52]
> Artie Shaw, jazz musician[52]
> Irwin Shaw, writer[54]
> William L. Shirer, journalist[71]
> Lionel Stander, actor[72]
> Paul Sweezy, economist and founder-editor of _Monthly Review_[73]
> Charles W. Thayer, diplomat[74]
> Tsien Hsue-shen, physicist
> McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, my point is proven, most of those people were investigated by the HUAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't
> again you are attempting to polish  a turd .
> joe McCarthy is just as responsible as huac .for ruined lives
> *McCarthyism* is the practice of making accusations of subversion or treason without proper regard for evidence. It also means "the practice of making unfair allegations or using unfair investigative techniques, especially in order to restrict dissent or political criticism."
> what are attempting to do is absolve  tail gunner joe of the responsibly for what he started and are epically  failing at it.
> what you are doing is called a distinction without a difference .
> it's as sick as  neo Nazis who swear  Hitler  was not such a bad guy .
> it proves the right is desperate for heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy had nothing to do with the HUAC.  The HUAC was a House committee.  McCarthy was a senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> need some more polish for that turd ?
Click to expand...


Why would anyone be polishing your posts?  YOU might want to, but no one else is trying.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years



They "thrived" because of McCarthy's activities . . . years before he ever joined Congress.  Fascinating.

You keep citing how many years the HUAC operated, but what you don't mention is that the committee was actually started in 1938.  It did its most famous work in 1947 and '48.  McCarthy didn't start talking about Communists until 1950.  So you've got your timeline of influence totally backward.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.



Translation: Yes, I was duped


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They "thrived" because of McCarthy's activities . . . years before he ever joined Congress.  Fascinating.
> 
> You keep citing how many years the HUAC operated, but what you don't mention is that the committee was actually started in 1938.  It did its most famous work in 1947 and '48.  McCarthy didn't start talking about Communists until 1950.  So you've got your timeline of influence totally backward.
Click to expand...


Oddly enough, McCarthy's first "Red Scare" Speech came 6 months after FDR's Master in the USSR tried to start WWIII in Berlin and 4 months before the start of the Korean War, where the ChiComs were killing US soldiers and Marines. I always suspected operatives in the Democrat WH were assisting the North Koreans and ChiComs


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
Click to expand...

another distinction without a difference


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the House Un-American Activities Committee thrived in part as a result of McCarthy's activities. HUAC was active for 29 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HUAC was created 10 years before McCarthy was elected to his first term.
Click to expand...

and?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another distinction without a difference
Click to expand...


This is why American socialists are so dangerous.  Even when they're blatanly wrong, the demand that the erroneous information be believed.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another distinction without a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why American socialists are so dangerous.  Even when they're blatanly wrong, the demand that the erroneous information be believed.
Click to expand...

How am I wrong ?
McCarthy'sand HUAC's witch hunting epically failed at its intended purpose. 
There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA. 
Even though I know the difference between McCarthy's and HUAC's "investigations" .
It changes nothing .


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another distinction without a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why American socialists are so dangerous.  Even when they're blatanly wrong, the demand that the erroneous information be believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong ?
> McCarthy'sand HUAC's witch hunting epically failed at its intended purpose.
> There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA.
> Even though I know the difference between McCarthy's and HUAC's "investigations" .
> It changes nothing .
Click to expand...


You're wrong, because you keep trying to associate McCarthy with the HUAC.

Name one person wdho was actually investigated by McCarthy's committee.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most notable examples of McCarthyism include the speeches, investigations, and hearings of Senator McCarthy himself; the Hollywood blacklist, associated with hearings conducted by the House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC); and the various anti-communist activities of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) under Director J. Edgar Hoover. McCarthyism was a widespread social and cultural phenomenon that affected all levels of society and was the source of a great deal of debate and conflict in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another distinction without a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why American socialists are so dangerous.  Even when they're blatanly wrong, the demand that the erroneous information be believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong ?
> McCarthy'sand HUAC's witch hunting epically failed at its intended purpose.
> There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA.
> Even though I know the difference between McCarthy's and HUAC's "investigations" .
> It changes nothing .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, because you keep trying to associate McCarthy with the HUAC.
> 
> Name one person wdho was actually investigated by McCarthy's committee.
Click to expand...

 that does not make me wrong but thanks for playing. they were both investigation the spread of communism in the us.
as I've said before both     "
epically failed at its intended purpose.
There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA."

how bout these.
*Tydings Committee[edit]*
McCarthy himself was taken aback by the massive media response to the Wheeling speech, and he was accused of continually revising both his charges and figures. In Salt Lake City, Utah, a few days later, he cited a figure of 57, and in the Senate on February 20, he claimed 81.[_citation needed_] During a five-hour speech,[41] McCarthy presented a case-by-case analysis of his 81 "loyalty risks" employed at the State Department. It is widely accepted that most of McCarthy's cases were selected from the so-called "Lee list", a report that had been compiled three years earlier for the House Appropriations Committee. Led by a former Federal Bureau of Investigation agent named Robert E. Lee, the House investigators had reviewed security clearance documents on State Department employees, and had determined that there were "incidents of inefficiencies"[42] in the security reviews of 108 employees. McCarthy hid the source of his list, stating that he had penetrated the "iron curtain" of State Department secrecy with the aid of "some good, loyal Americans in the State Department".[43] In reciting the information from the Lee list cases, McCarthy consistently exaggerated, representing the hearsay of witnesses as facts and converting phrases such as "inclined towards Communism" to "a Communist".[44]




Senator Millard Tydings
In response to McCarthy's charges, the Senate voted unanimously to investigate, and the Tydings Committee hearings were called.[45] This was a subcommittee of the United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations set up in February 1950 to conduct "a full and complete study and investigation as to whether persons who are disloyal to the United States are, or have been, employed by the Department of State".[46] Many Democrats were incensed at McCarthy's attack on the State Department of a Democratic administration, and had hoped to use the hearings to discredit him. The Democratic chairman of the subcommittee, Senator Millard Tydings, was reported to have said, "Let me have him [McCarthy] for three days in public hearings, and he'll never show his face in the Senate again."[47]

During the hearings, McCarthy moved on from his original unnamed Lee list cases and used the hearings to make charges against nine specific people: Dorothy Kenyon, Esther Brunauer, Haldore Hanson, Gustavo Durán, Owen Lattimore, Harlow Shapley, Frederick Schuman, John S. Service, and Philip Jessup. Some of them no longer worked for the State Department, or never had; all had previously been the subject of charges of varying worth and validity. Owen Lattimore became a particular focus of McCarthy's, who at one point described him as a "top Russian spy". Throughout the hearings, McCarthy employed colorful rhetoric, but produced no substantial evidence, to support his accusations.[_citation _


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> another distinction without a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why American socialists are so dangerous.  Even when they're blatanly wrong, the demand that the erroneous information be believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong ?
> McCarthy'sand HUAC's witch hunting epically failed at its intended purpose.
> There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA.
> Even though I know the difference between McCarthy's and HUAC's "investigations" .
> It changes nothing .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, because you keep trying to associate McCarthy with the HUAC.
> 
> Name one person wdho was actually investigated by McCarthy's committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that does not make me wrong but thanks for playing. they were both investigation the spread of communism in the us.
> as I've said before both     "
> epically failed at its intended purpose.
> There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA."
> 
> how bout these.
> *Tydings Committee[edit]*
> McCarthy himself was taken aback by the massive media response to the Wheeling speech, and he was accused of continually revising both his charges and figures. In Salt Lake City, Utah, a few days later, he cited a figure of 57, and in the Senate on February 20, he claimed 81.[_citation needed_] During a five-hour speech,[41] McCarthy presented a case-by-case analysis of his 81 "loyalty risks" employed at the State Department. It is widely accepted that most of McCarthy's cases were selected from the so-called "Lee list", a report that had been compiled three years earlier for the House Appropriations Committee. Led by a former Federal Bureau of Investigation agent named Robert E. Lee, the House investigators had reviewed security clearance documents on State Department employees, and had determined that there were "incidents of inefficiencies"[42] in the security reviews of 108 employees. McCarthy hid the source of his list, stating that he had penetrated the "iron curtain" of State Department secrecy with the aid of "some good, loyal Americans in the State Department".[43] In reciting the information from the Lee list cases, McCarthy consistently exaggerated, representing the hearsay of witnesses as facts and converting phrases such as "inclined towards Communism" to "a Communist".[44]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Millard Tydings
> In response to McCarthy's charges, the Senate voted unanimously to investigate, and the Tydings Committee hearings were called.[45] This was a subcommittee of the United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations set up in February 1950 to conduct "a full and complete study and investigation as to whether persons who are disloyal to the United States are, or have been, employed by the Department of State".[46] Many Democrats were incensed at McCarthy's attack on the State Department of a Democratic administration, and had hoped to use the hearings to discredit him. The Democratic chairman of the subcommittee, Senator Millard Tydings, was reported to have said, "Let me have him [McCarthy] for three days in public hearings, and he'll never show his face in the Senate again."[47]
> 
> During the hearings, McCarthy moved on from his original unnamed Lee list cases and used the hearings to make charges against nine specific people: Dorothy Kenyon, Esther Brunauer, Haldore Hanson, Gustavo Durán, Owen Lattimore, Harlow Shapley, Frederick Schuman, John S. Service, and Philip Jessup. Some of them no longer worked for the State Department, or never had; all had previously been the subject of charges of varying worth and validity. Owen Lattimore became a particular focus of McCarthy's, who at one point described him as a "top Russian spy". Throughout the hearings, McCarthy employed colorful rhetoric, but produced no substantial evidence, to support his accusations.[_citation _
Click to expand...


Ah!  another committee that McCarthy had absolutely no involvement in.  A committee with a Democtet majority.

I'll tell you who McCarthy did expose; the Rosenbergs.  Now, they were real traitors.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, again.  Associating *Senator* Joe McCarthy with the *House* UnAmerican Activities Committee.
> 
> There were more Democrats on the HUAC than Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> another distinction without a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why American socialists are so dangerous.  Even when they're blatanly wrong, the demand that the erroneous information be believed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I wrong ?
> McCarthy'sand HUAC's witch hunting epically failed at its intended purpose.
> There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA.
> Even though I know the difference between McCarthy's and HUAC's "investigations" .
> It changes nothing .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong, because you keep trying to associate McCarthy with the HUAC.
> 
> Name one person wdho was actually investigated by McCarthy's committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that does not make me wrong but thanks for playing. they were both investigation the spread of communism in the us.
> as I've said before both     "
> epically failed at its intended purpose.
> There was no large scale elimination of communism in the good old USA."
> 
> how bout these.
> *Tydings Committee[edit]*
> McCarthy himself was taken aback by the massive media response to the Wheeling speech, and he was accused of continually revising both his charges and figures. In Salt Lake City, Utah, a few days later, he cited a figure of 57, and in the Senate on February 20, he claimed 81.[_citation needed_] During a five-hour speech,[41] McCarthy presented a case-by-case analysis of his 81 "loyalty risks" employed at the State Department. It is widely accepted that most of McCarthy's cases were selected from the so-called "Lee list", a report that had been compiled three years earlier for the House Appropriations Committee. Led by a former Federal Bureau of Investigation agent named Robert E. Lee, the House investigators had reviewed security clearance documents on State Department employees, and had determined that there were "incidents of inefficiencies"[42] in the security reviews of 108 employees. McCarthy hid the source of his list, stating that he had penetrated the "iron curtain" of State Department secrecy with the aid of "some good, loyal Americans in the State Department".[43] In reciting the information from the Lee list cases, McCarthy consistently exaggerated, representing the hearsay of witnesses as facts and converting phrases such as "inclined towards Communism" to "a Communist".[44]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Millard Tydings
> In response to McCarthy's charges, the Senate voted unanimously to investigate, and the Tydings Committee hearings were called.[45] This was a subcommittee of the United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations set up in February 1950 to conduct "a full and complete study and investigation as to whether persons who are disloyal to the United States are, or have been, employed by the Department of State".[46] Many Democrats were incensed at McCarthy's attack on the State Department of a Democratic administration, and had hoped to use the hearings to discredit him. The Democratic chairman of the subcommittee, Senator Millard Tydings, was reported to have said, "Let me have him [McCarthy] for three days in public hearings, and he'll never show his face in the Senate again."[47]
> 
> During the hearings, McCarthy moved on from his original unnamed Lee list cases and used the hearings to make charges against nine specific people: Dorothy Kenyon, Esther Brunauer, Haldore Hanson, Gustavo Durán, Owen Lattimore, Harlow Shapley, Frederick Schuman, John S. Service, and Philip Jessup. Some of them no longer worked for the State Department, or never had; all had previously been the subject of charges of varying worth and validity. Owen Lattimore became a particular focus of McCarthy's, who at one point described him as a "top Russian spy". Throughout the hearings, McCarthy employed colorful rhetoric, but produced no substantial evidence, to support his accusations.[_citation _
Click to expand...


Yeah, um, the question was "innocent people accused by McCarthy".  All of the people listed were actually guilty of McCarthy's charges, and some of them of even worse.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

WildBillKelsoe said:


> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.



LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
Click to expand...

Damn funny Franky!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
Click to expand...


The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
Click to expand...

the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
Click to expand...


Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
Click to expand...

classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US   
here's proof 
*Communist Party USA*
Political Party



The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license


----------



## The Great Goose

McCarthy was on the right track but he was wasting his time with the communist party.


----------



## regent

Well it is too late to save McCarthy, the period is over and McCarthy is history and bad history at that. The real question is did we learn anything. Perhaps to not let our fear be used against us, and to keep our heads when all about us are losing theirs.


----------



## daws101

The Great Goose said:


> McCarthy was on the right track but he was wasting his time with the communist party.


What"right" track would that be?


----------



## The Great Goose

daws101 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was on the right track but he was wasting his time with the communist party.
> 
> 
> 
> What"right" track would that be?
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## daws101

The Great Goose said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was on the right track but he was wasting his time with the communist party.
> 
> 
> 
> What"right" track would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

English not your first language?


----------



## The Great Goose

daws101 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was on the right track but he was wasting his time with the communist party.
> 
> 
> 
> What"right" track would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English not your first language?
Click to expand...

McCarthy was trying to define The Community.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> 
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
Click to expand...


McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government

He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
Click to expand...


In all fairness, educating leftists and making them informed is not a reasonable standard of success to impose on anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
Click to expand...


There should have been at least a dozen others right after the Rosenbergs, including most of FDR's brain trust


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

CrusaderFrank said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> 
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should have been at least a dozen others right after the Rosenbergs, including most of FDR's brain trust
Click to expand...


Alger Hiss should have been at the front of the line.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
Click to expand...

 2 out of how many ?
the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals need to learn about the Pumpkin Papers and Project Verona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ using Liberals and learn in the same sentence.  They have a 100% Fail rate BECAUSE they are incapable of learning. They blame others for their failing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn funny Franky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all fairness, educating leftists and making them informed is not a reasonable standard of success to impose on anything.
Click to expand...

 standard *Non sequitur*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> 
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
Click to expand...


A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> 
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There should have been at least a dozen others right after the Rosenbergs, including most of FDR's brain trust
Click to expand...

 should  the ultimate excuse for justifying bullshit.


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
Click to expand...

never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
I knew you were fact phobic .
is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
Click to expand...


Progressives are incapable of even noticing anything outside of their programming. It just doesn't register


----------



## daws101

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
Click to expand...

 the butt hurt laugh.


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives are incapable of even noticing anything outside of their programming. It just doesn't register
Click to expand...

 how's that franky?
what you just posted is as robotic as a any robocall.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kulaks! the Jews!  The Capitalists! The 1% The Republican Governor!  Capitalism!!
> 
> 
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
Click to expand...


You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
Click to expand...


The "red scare" began at the end of WW2, with damn good reason. The communists were more dangerous than the fascists.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pumpkin papers +Project Verona would appear  to be failures also .nice trivia though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
Click to expand...

Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "red scare" began at the end of WW2, with damn good reason. The communists were more dangerous than the fascists.
Click to expand...

false !


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives are incapable of even noticing anything outside of their programming. It just doesn't register
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how's that franky?
> what you just posted is as robotic as a any robocall.
Click to expand...


You were lied to about McCarthy.


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives are incapable of even noticing anything outside of their programming. It just doesn't register
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how's that franky?
> what you just posted is as robotic as a any robocall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were lied to about McCarthy.
Click to expand...

 classic crapspiracy theorist's dodge ...


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you never read either, I'm not surprised you "think" that
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
Click to expand...


A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "red scare" began at the end of WW2, with damn good reason. The communists were more dangerous than the fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
Click to expand...


Not false. The communists, collectively murdered over a hundred million people for several different reasons, including race.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> classic false accusation ...they did nothing to stop or even slow down communism in the US
> here's proof
> *Communist Party USA*
> Political Party
> 
> 
> 
> The Communist Party USA is a communist political party in the United States. It is the largest communist party in the country. Established in 1919, it has a long, complex history that is closely related to the histories of similar communist p…
> en.wikipedia.org · Text under CC-BY-SA license
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
Click to expand...

It's got the names and its correct.
All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
All of them lack even a hint of credibility.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "red scare" began at the end of WW2, with damn good reason. The communists were more dangerous than the fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not false. The communists, collectively murdered over a hundred million people for several different reasons, including race.
Click to expand...

No more or less than a anyone else , thanks for proving you know jack shit about history.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A decade before he became Senator, McCarthy used the HUAC to blacklist Zero Mostel, right?
> 
> 
> 
> never said that ,but it's the best you could do .
> oh yeah it was not a decade Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957
> tail gunner joe was  elected senator the same tear the black listing started  1947
> I knew you were fact phobic .
> is it a coincidence that the red scare went into full paranoid mode with his election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "red scare" began at the end of WW2, with damn good reason. The communists were more dangerous than the fascists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not false. The communists, collectively murdered over a hundred million people for several different reasons, including race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more or less than a anyone else , thanks for proving you know jack shit about history.
Click to expand...


Definitely more than anyone else.  The commies murdered nearly twice the number of people that died during WW2.

There were 60 million people killed during WW2. The commies killed over 100 million.

It's not I that doesn't know jack shit about history.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy was uncovering communist agents within the United States government
> 
> He rooted out the Rosenbergs and put those he starts in the electric chair, where they belonged.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
Click to expand...


I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of how many ?
> the ends don't justify the means  a turd is still a turd no matter how much you try to polish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
Click to expand...

didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .


----------



## daws101

June 14, 1951 "conspiracy of infamy so black" Speech
Senator McCarthy in a speech before the Senate on June 14, 1951, described, "a conspiracy on a scale so immense as to dwarf any previous such venture in the history of man. A conspiracy of infamy so black that, when it is finally exposed, its principals shall be forever deserving of the maledictions of all honest men."[22] The chief targets of the speech were Dean Acheson, President Truman's secretary of state, and George Marshall, Army chief of staff under President Roosevelt and secretary of state and secretary of defense under Truman. General Marshall was also the focus of Senator McCarthy's book America's Retreat from Victory: The Story of George Catlett Marshall:[23]


----------



## daws101

Most but not all of Senator McCarthy's numbered cases were drawn from the "Lee List" or "108 list" of unresolved DOS [Department of State] security cases compiled by the investigators for the House Appropriates Committee in 1947. Robert E. Lee was the committee's lead investigator and supervised preparation of the list. The Tydings subcommittee also obtained this list. The Lee list, also using numbers rather than names, was published in the proceeding of the subcommittee.[1]
Senator McCarthy furnished the Tydings Committee the real names attached to his numbered cases, and the Tydings Committee received the real names attached to the Lee list as well.[2] Over the years that followed all of the names became public one way or another.
Additionally, in a series of speeches McCarthy named others as secret Communists, spies, security risks, or participants in the Communist conspiracy. Below these various lists are recapitulated. Only those he named from 1950 through 1952 (prior to become chairman of the Senate Governmental Operations Committee) will be considered here. (All lists will be alphabetical.)

(Excerpt) Read more at johnearlhaynes.org ...


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
Click to expand...


Your logic isn't just flawed...it's down right scary.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> Most but not all of Senator McCarthy's numbered cases were drawn from the "Lee List" or "108 list" of unresolved DOS [Department of State] security cases compiled by the investigators for the House Appropriates Committee in 1947. Robert E. Lee was the committee's lead investigator and supervised preparation of the list. The Tydings subcommittee also obtained this list. The Lee list, also using numbers rather than names, was published in the proceeding of the subcommittee.[1]
> Senator McCarthy furnished the Tydings Committee the real names attached to his numbered cases, and the Tydings Committee received the real names attached to the Lee list as well.[2] Over the years that followed all of the names became public one way or another.
> Additionally, in a series of speeches McCarthy named others as secret Communists, spies, security risks, or participants in the Communist conspiracy. Below these various lists are recapitulated. Only those he named from 1950 through 1952 (prior to become chairman of the Senate Governmental Operations Committee) will be considered here. (All lists will be alphabetical.)
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at johnearlhaynes.org ...



Another House committee?  LMAO!


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most but not all of Senator McCarthy's numbered cases were drawn from the "Lee List" or "108 list" of unresolved DOS [Department of State] security cases compiled by the investigators for the House Appropriates Committee in 1947. Robert E. Lee was the committee's lead investigator and supervised preparation of the list. The Tydings subcommittee also obtained this list. The Lee list, also using numbers rather than names, was published in the proceeding of the subcommittee.[1]
> Senator McCarthy furnished the Tydings Committee the real names attached to his numbered cases, and the Tydings Committee received the real names attached to the Lee list as well.[2] Over the years that followed all of the names became public one way or another.
> Additionally, in a series of speeches McCarthy named others as secret Communists, spies, security risks, or participants in the Communist conspiracy. Below these various lists are recapitulated. Only those he named from 1950 through 1952 (prior to become chairman of the Senate Governmental Operations Committee) will be considered here. (All lists will be alphabetical.)
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at johnearlhaynes.org ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another House committee?  LMAO!
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic isn't just flawed...it's down right scary.
Click to expand...

Actual logic is very often frightening to the ignorant!


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic isn't just flawed...it's down right scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actual logic is very often frightening to the ignorant!
Click to expand...


I'm not the one that thinks McCarthy was a member of the HUAC.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me how many, with their names. You're the one that claims a bunch of people were persecuted by McCarthy. So far, you've only listed people who were investigated by the HUAC; a committe that McCarthy had absolutely nothing to do with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
Click to expand...


McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic isn't just flawed...it's down right scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actual logic is very often frightening to the ignorant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one that thinks McCarthy was a member of the HUAC.
Click to expand...

I never said , inferred, hinted at etc. that he was. Why the desperate need to make shit up?


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sen. Joseph McCarthy's Lists and Venona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
Click to expand...

false.
In February 1950, appearing at the Ohio County Women’s Republican Club in Wheeling, West Virginia, McCarthy gave a speech that propelled him into the national spotlight. Waving a piece of paper in the air, he declared that he had a list of 205 known members of the Communist Party who were “working and shaping policy” in the State Department.

The next month, a Senate subcommittee launched an investigation and found no proof of any subversive activity. Moreover, many of McCarthy’s Democratic and Republican colleagues, including President Dwight Eisenhower, disapproved of his tactics (“I will not get into the gutter with this guy,” the president told his aides). Still, the senator continued his so-called Red-baiting campaign. In 1953, at the beginning of his second term as senator, McCarthy was put in charge of the Committee on Government Operations, which allowed him to launch even more expansive investigations of the alleged communist infiltration of the federal government. In hearing after hearing, he aggressively interrogated witnesses in what many came to perceive as a blatant violation of their civil rights. Despite a lack of any proof of subversion, more than 2,000 government employees lost their jobs as a result of McCarthy’s investigations.
Joseph R. McCarthy - Cold War - HISTORY.com

Most but not all of Senator McCarthy’s numbered cases were drawn from the “Lee List” or “108 list” of unresolved DOS security cases compiled by the investigators for the House Appropriates Committee in 1947.  Robert E. Lee was the committee’s lead investigator and supervised preparation of the list.  The Tydings subcommittee also obtained this list.  The Lee list, also using numbers rather than names, was published in the proceeding of the subcommittee.[1] 


Senator McCarthy furnished the Tydings Committee the real names attached to his numbered cases, and the Tydings Committee received the real names attached to the Lee list as well.[2]  Over the years that followed all of the names became public one way or another.


Additionally, in a series of speeches McCarthy named others as secret Communists, spies, security risks, or participants in the Communist conspiracy.  Below these various lists are recapitulated. Only those he named from 1950 through 1952 (prior to become chairman of the Senate Governmental Operations Committee) will be considered here.  (All lists will be alphabetical.)
Return to Responses, Reflections and Occasional Papers  //  Return to Historical Writings


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
Click to expand...


That's what you keep claiming.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
Click to expand...

not a claim just facts..


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a claim just facts..
Click to expand...


Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
Click to expand...

false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.  
until then you are just talking out your ass ...


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blog?  That's all you got?  LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> In February 1950, appearing at the Ohio County Women’s Republican Club in Wheeling, West Virginia, McCarthy gave a speech that propelled him into the national spotlight. Waving a piece of paper in the air, he declared that he had a list of 205 known members of the Communist Party who were “working and shaping policy” in the State Department.
> 
> The next month, a Senate subcommittee launched an investigation and found no proof of any subversive activity. Moreover, many of McCarthy’s Democratic and Republican colleagues, including President Dwight Eisenhower, disapproved of his tactics (“I will not get into the gutter with this guy,” the president told his aides). Still, the senator continued his so-called Red-baiting campaign. In 1953, at the beginning of his second term as senator, McCarthy was put in charge of the Committee on Government Operations, which allowed him to launch even more expansive investigations of the alleged communist infiltration of the federal government. In hearing after hearing, he aggressively interrogated witnesses in what many came to perceive as a blatant violation of their civil rights. Despite a lack of any proof of subversion, more than 2,000 government employees lost their jobs as a result of McCarthy’s investigations.
> Joseph R. McCarthy - Cold War - HISTORY.com
> 
> Most but not all of Senator McCarthy’s numbered cases were drawn from the “Lee List” or “108 list” of unresolved DOS security cases compiled by the investigators for the House Appropriates Committee in 1947.  Robert E. Lee was the committee’s lead investigator and supervised preparation of the list.  The Tydings subcommittee also obtained this list.  The Lee list, also using numbers rather than names, was published in the proceeding of the subcommittee.[1]
> 
> 
> Senator McCarthy furnished the Tydings Committee the real names attached to his numbered cases, and the Tydings Committee received the real names attached to the Lee list as well.[2]  Over the years that followed all of the names became public one way or another.
> 
> 
> Additionally, in a series of speeches McCarthy named others as secret Communists, spies, security risks, or participants in the Communist conspiracy.  Below these various lists are recapitulated. Only those he named from 1950 through 1952 (prior to become chairman of the Senate Governmental Operations Committee) will be considered here.  (All lists will be alphabetical.)
> Return to Responses, Reflections and Occasional Papers  //  Return to Historical Writings
Click to expand...


Yeah, except there are a few problems with that.

McCarthy's list in Wheeling was of STATE DEPARTMENT security risks in 1950.  The list you keep flashing around is primarily people in HOLLYWOOD investigated by the HUAC in 1947.

Can you see the ways in which this makes no sense?


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
Click to expand...


Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.

YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.

WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.

Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
Click to expand...

Didn't did'nt do the either guess  but like all you lack wits I need to spoon feed you or the point goes right passed you


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the names and its correct.
> All the shit you've posted is from blogs and conspiracy theories and a couple of right write writers.
> All of them lack even a hint of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used your source to point out that the names you listed were investigated by the HUAC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't say they weren't ..McCarthy drew up the list so the responsibility is his alone  what branch of government did the investigating is meaningless unless you are playing trivial pursuit .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCarthy drew up the list the HUAC used years before he took office?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> In February 1950, appearing at the Ohio County Women’s Republican Club in Wheeling, West Virginia, McCarthy gave a speech that propelled him into the national spotlight. Waving a piece of paper in the air, he declared that he had a list of 205 known members of the Communist Party who were “working and shaping policy” in the State Department.
> 
> The next month, a Senate subcommittee launched an investigation and found no proof of any subversive activity. Moreover, many of McCarthy’s Democratic and Republican colleagues, including President Dwight Eisenhower, disapproved of his tactics (“I will not get into the gutter with this guy,” the president told his aides). Still, the senator continued his so-called Red-baiting campaign. In 1953, at the beginning of his second term as senator, McCarthy was put in charge of the Committee on Government Operations, which allowed him to launch even more expansive investigations of the alleged communist infiltration of the federal government. In hearing after hearing, he aggressively interrogated witnesses in what many came to perceive as a blatant violation of their civil rights. Despite a lack of any proof of subversion, more than 2,000 government employees lost their jobs as a result of McCarthy’s investigations.
> Joseph R. McCarthy - Cold War - HISTORY.com
> 
> Most but not all of Senator McCarthy’s numbered cases were drawn from the “Lee List” or “108 list” of unresolved DOS security cases compiled by the investigators for the House Appropriates Committee in 1947.  Robert E. Lee was the committee’s lead investigator and supervised preparation of the list.  The Tydings subcommittee also obtained this list.  The Lee list, also using numbers rather than names, was published in the proceeding of the subcommittee.[1]
> 
> 
> Senator McCarthy furnished the Tydings Committee the real names attached to his numbered cases, and the Tydings Committee received the real names attached to the Lee list as well.[2]  Over the years that followed all of the names became public one way or another.
> 
> 
> Additionally, in a series of speeches McCarthy named others as secret Communists, spies, security risks, or participants in the Communist conspiracy.  Below these various lists are recapitulated. Only those he named from 1950 through 1952 (prior to become chairman of the Senate Governmental Operations Committee) will be considered here.  (All lists will be alphabetical.)
> Return to Responses, Reflections and Occasional Papers  //  Return to Historical Writings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, except there are a few problems with that.
> 
> McCarthy's list in Wheeling was of STATE DEPARTMENT security risks in 1950.  The list you keep flashing around is primarily people in HOLLYWOOD investigated by the HUAC in 1947.
> 
> Can you see the ways in which this makes no sense?
Click to expand...

Again a distinction without a difference.  McCarthy was a sentor in 1947 .
And the lists I've posted are 1. Hollywood blacklist
2. The the Lee list aka the 108 list.
3.the Tydings Committee
4. The government operations committee .
Btw tail gunner joe was the chairman .
If you had acually read what I posted you'd have known that but as always you choose to talk out your ass.


----------



## Cecilie1200

"It never happened!  I posted about the HUAC in a thread about Joe McCarthy, but I NEVER implied that there was any connection!  Why would you think that?!  I said that McCarthy made the list the HUAC used, but I never ACTUALLY said it!  Why would you think just because I posted the words, they actually meant something?!"


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
Click to expand...

Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> "It never happened!  I posted about the HUAC in a thread about Joe McCarthy, but I NEVER implied that there was any connection!  Why would you think that?!  I said that McCarthy made the list the HUAC used, but I never ACTUALLY said it!  Why would you think just because I posted the words, they actually meant something?!"


Never said that either .huac did use those lists.
So yes there is a connection. 
You assholes are attempting to separate his actions during the red scare  to be patriotic
It doesn't fly.
Never will.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
Click to expand...


. . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.

And you're still wrong.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
Click to expand...

false. 
No matter how you spin it .


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> 
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
Click to expand...


Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.

. . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
Click to expand...

He is responsible for it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
Click to expand...


You being meaningless?  I doubt that.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You being meaningless?  I doubt that.
Click to expand...

if I'm meaningless, why do you keep responding?
slow day in nowhere Ville?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you keep claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
Click to expand...


But not victims of the HUAC?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
Click to expand...


The HUAC could have suspended the investigations at any time. Why didn't they?


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a claim just facts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not victims of the HUAC?
Click to expand...

both.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The HUAC could have suspended the investigations at any time. Why didn't they?
Click to expand...

 they did...
Following Senator McCarthy's censure, however, and his subsequent departure from the Senate, the American public grew increasingly wary of the "redbaiting" techniques employed by HUAC and others. The work of the committee continued to decline in importance throughout the late 1950s and early 1960s until the committee itself was renamed the House Internal Security Committee in 1969, prefiguring its eventual abolition in 1975.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you admit to it, after denying it...lol
> 
> 
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not victims of the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both.
Click to expand...


Why are you always crying about McCarthy who--i can't say this enough--didn't anything to do with the HUAC?


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The HUAC could have suspended the investigations at any time. Why didn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they did...
> Following Senator McCarthy's censure, however, and his subsequent departure from the Senate, the American public grew increasingly wary of the "redbaiting" techniques employed by HUAC and others. The work of the committee continued to decline in importance throughout the late 1950s and early 1960s until the committee itself was renamed the House Internal Security Committee in 1969, prefiguring its eventual abolition in 1975.
Click to expand...


Ohhhh, so even after McCarthy left the Senate, it's still his fault?

McCarthy must have been the most powerful congressman in American history.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false I never claimed it,, please instead of making shit up please find the quote where I said or inferred etc. that McCarthy was a congress man or sat on the huac committee.
> until then you are just talking out your ass ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not victims of the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always crying about McCarthy who--i can't say this enough--didn't anything to do with the HUAC?
Click to expand...

 yes he did ....love the denial though.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The HUAC could have suspended the investigations at any time. Why didn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they did...
> Following Senator McCarthy's censure, however, and his subsequent departure from the Senate, the American public grew increasingly wary of the "redbaiting" techniques employed by HUAC and others. The work of the committee continued to decline in importance throughout the late 1950s and early 1960s until the committee itself was renamed the House Internal Security Committee in 1969, prefiguring its eventual abolition in 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, so even after McCarthy left the Senate, it's still his fault?
> 
> McCarthy must have been the most powerful congressman in American history.
Click to expand...

 at the time of the red scare he was. denial in 3,,,,2,,,1.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Implied, fucknut.  Not inferred.
> 
> YOU implied it by producing a list of HUAC investigations when asked about McCarthy's victims.
> 
> WE inferred by this that you considered those people victims of McCarthy.
> 
> Speaking of talking out of your ass . . . Learn English, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not victims of the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always crying about McCarthy who--i can't say this enough--didn't anything to do with the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did ....love the denial though.
Click to expand...


A senator has absolutely nothing to do with a House committee. Y'all really oughta let that go.


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The HUAC could have suspended the investigations at any time. Why didn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they did...
> Following Senator McCarthy's censure, however, and his subsequent departure from the Senate, the American public grew increasingly wary of the "redbaiting" techniques employed by HUAC and others. The work of the committee continued to decline in importance throughout the late 1950s and early 1960s until the committee itself was renamed the House Internal Security Committee in 1969, prefiguring its eventual abolition in 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, so even after McCarthy left the Senate, it's still his fault?
> 
> McCarthy must have been the most powerful congressman in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the time of the red scare he was. denial in 3,,,,2,,,1.
Click to expand...


Denial?  You're the one that thinks McCarthy was a member of the HUAC...LOL


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were victims of tail gunner joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not victims of the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always crying about McCarthy who--i can't say this enough--didn't anything to do with the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did ....love the denial though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A senator has absolutely nothing to do with a House committee. Y'all really oughta let that go.
Click to expand...

bullshit! the house and senate influence each other.


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HUAC could have suspended the investigations at any time. Why didn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they did...
> Following Senator McCarthy's censure, however, and his subsequent departure from the Senate, the American public grew increasingly wary of the "redbaiting" techniques employed by HUAC and others. The work of the committee continued to decline in importance throughout the late 1950s and early 1960s until the committee itself was renamed the House Internal Security Committee in 1969, prefiguring its eventual abolition in 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, so even after McCarthy left the Senate, it's still his fault?
> 
> McCarthy must have been the most powerful congressman in American history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the time of the red scare he was. denial in 3,,,,2,,,1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial?  You're the one that thinks McCarthy was a member of the HUAC...LOL
Click to expand...

never said he was please show me where I said that or stfu..


----------



## WildBillKelsoe

daws101 said:


> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not victims of the HUAC?
> 
> 
> 
> both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you always crying about McCarthy who--i can't say this enough--didn't anything to do with the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did ....love the denial though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A senator has absolutely nothing to do with a House committee. Y'all really oughta let that go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit! the house and senate influence each other.
Click to expand...



Suuuuuuuure!...lol


----------



## daws101

WildBillKelsoe said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildBillKelsoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always crying about McCarthy who--i can't say this enough--didn't anything to do with the HUAC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes he did ....love the denial though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A senator has absolutely nothing to do with a House committee. Y'all really oughta let that go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit! the house and senate influence each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuuuuure!...lol
Click to expand...

 is it your age or are you just generally stupid?


----------



## daws101

still waiting for you to provide evidence not  *Alzheimer's* related  babbling. of where I supposedly said McCarthy was on the huac committee.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . But in another page or so, you'll be denying that you said it again.
> 
> And you're still wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You being meaningless?  I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I'm meaningless, why do you keep responding?
> slow day in nowhere Ville?
Click to expand...


. . . Says the guy humping my leg for attention days later.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> false.
> No matter how you spin it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since YOU say so, that means every bit as much as you saying that McCarthy is responsible for the HUAC.
> 
> . . . or as much as anything else you say, come to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is responsible for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You being meaningless?  I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if I'm meaningless, why do you keep responding?
> slow day in nowhere Ville?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . . . Says the guy humping my leg for attention days later.
Click to expand...

quite the hallucination you've got there. 
bet your dog won't even hump your varicose  vein riddled  stump.


----------

